# DIRECTV2PC v5514 - Issues & Discussion



## Doug Brott

*Important Note:*

Please, * DO NOT CALL CUSTOMER SUPPORT* about this beta version.
Your cooperation in this matter is greatly appreciated.

*The Contents of this Download: (Differences based on last National Release)*

*Download v5514*
*Download DIRECTV2PC Playback Advisor*

*New features*

Dual Monitor Support (Extension mode)
Always on Top
Codec download
Windows 7 Support

*Improved/Updated*

Activation
DVR Friendly Names
Trickplay
Parental controls

*Notes*

Please use your existing DIRECTV2PC key .. If you do not have one, please complete the Beta Download process @ http://www.directv.com/directv2pc
New Codecs may be download & installed as part of the setup/activation process after installation.


----------



## daniellee

Wow!!! I have three monitors and 2 display cards and it works great. I can now drag the playback window to any monitor I want and it plays just fine.

Thank you DirecTV.


----------



## houskamp

Just wondering if it will ever support Areo..
other than that it seems to work..
volume slider reacts slow..


----------



## gottahavit

have not tried yet but WOW that's great news, two biggest features in my mind. this might actually make this software useable.
will try shortly and post results.

been meaning to try this software again since I now have a HTPC hooked to the same tv as my DVR, be interesting to compare the picture even though this isn't where I would normally use this software.


----------



## spidey

I am getting unable to access content errors for anything in HD from my receiver, claism audio driver needs updating.


----------



## gottahavit

observations from installer:

does not recognize location name on one of my two hdvrs(hr20-100). Does the other(hr21-700)

codec download slow and takes a long time to get to any status indicator.

Usage:

First attempt still using FFDShow audio decoder when enabled.
MUCH faster UI(very nice)

will post more after I figure out how to disable ffdshow without crippling my other apps.


----------



## WERA689

For the first time, I'm unable to install this version! Every time I try to uninstall, whether from the program or from the "Add/Remove Programs" screen, the process starts, then fails after a few seconds with the error message "Error! The Product Definitation File Lost"...the misspelling is reproduced here as it appears each time. The old version still runs, but it will not allow the use of the "home" button, so that I might see the version number. I think it's v.5313, but it is whichever version preceded this one.

Any suggestions out there, guys?


----------



## jmf243

Still unusable because it states my graphics card needs updating so that it can turn off screen capture. My graphics card has its latest driver.


----------



## slimoli

Working fine with 3 HR22-100 and external monitor (Samsung 40" LCD) . Graphics card is a Gforce 8800 GTS and looks great ! No dropouts from a N adapter and a 200mbps powerlink. Great job!
Codecs took 40 seconds to download.


----------



## Doug Brott

spidey said:


> I am getting unable to access content errors for anything in HD from my receiver, claism audio driver needs updating.


Try disabling your system's Digital Audio










I had the same problem until I made the change above.


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Wow, that's the best yet. It ran a lot smoother then v5313.

Mike


----------



## Doug Brott

jmf243 said:


> Still unusable because it states my graphics card needs updating so that it can turn off screen capture. My graphics card has its latest driver.


An Advisor dump would be helpful


----------



## Doug Brott

MicroBeta said:


> Wow, that's the best yet. It ran a lot smoother then v5513.
> 
> Mike


you mean v5313, right


----------



## Mike Bertelson

Doug Brott said:


> you mean v5313, right


Probably...if I was paying attention. :grin


----------



## gottahavit

ok dual monitor support does not work for me. keeps giving the capture card support for screen capture error when I try to play somehting with multiple monitors. Works fine on either monitor if I disable the other.

Dell 1720 laptop with nvidia 8600M GT, 24" HP external monitor. I have the latest drivers installed.

Major bummer. Don't have dual monitor on my HTPC so can't try there.

Always on top works great.
still get frequent hung d2pc.exe sitting out there when closing.
network over wifi from my wired dvr seems better than last build.
FFWD is very snappy and responsive.

all in all if dual monitor worked this would be awesome, given that it doesn't it's still fairly worthless.


----------



## WERA689

No help for me, fellas? (see post #7)


----------



## dettxw

WERA689 said:


> No help for me, fellas? (see post #7)


Will your last version re-install?


----------



## houskamp

redownload?


----------



## MasterChef

Installed fine on my laptop. No joy with my second monitor for this configuration. It appears my second monitor is not HDCP compliant since it is giving the error message that the monitor does not support playing protected content when I move the panel over to that screen and is briefly showing the picture and on the laptop's screen and then a green overlay with a brief period of sound playing. 

In prior versions I've disabled the external monitor to get it to work. I have a docking bay with the external monitor connected via DVI. I'll keep working with it later.


----------



## ohills

spidey said:


> I am getting unable to access content errors for anything in HD from my receiver, claims audio driver needs updating.


This is happening to me also. This is the first version that I'm unable to play.


----------



## ohills

Doug Brott said:


> Try disabling your system's Digital Audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem until I made the change above.


Doug..... Where do I find this to turn this off.


----------



## houskamp

ohills said:


> Doug..... Where do I find this to turn this off.


 control panel>sound, in win7.. vista too I believe


----------



## ohills

houskamp said:


> control panel>sound, in win7.. vista too I believe


Sorry.... Windows XP


----------



## veryoldschool

ohills said:


> Sorry.... Windows XP


 I do it by right clicking on the speaker icon in the system tray [lower right] and then select playback devices. Then right click on the device and the menu is there to disable.


----------



## veryoldschool

WERA689 said:


> No help for me, fellas? (see post #7)


 No, we all hate you. :lol:

So how do you like using regedit and deleting all the keys for DirecTV2PC?
Then you can delete the folder in program files and "should be" able to install.


----------



## WERA689

dettxw said:


> Will your last version re-install?





veryoldschool said:


> No, we all hate you. :lol:
> 
> So how do you like using regedit and deleting all the keys for DirecTV2PC?
> Then you can delete the folder in program files and "should be" able to install.


Thanks, guys. The old version won't uninstall, that's where my problem arises. During the uninstall process is when I get the error message. 
I'll take a look at the regedit and try that...Odd that the built in uninstaller has always worked for past upgrades, but not now. I'll let you know...

Thanks again....sometimes I hate me too!


----------



## gary900

I also am having the "audio protected, update driver" problem. My sound is through the onboard sound system on an Asus PB5 Deluxe MB (soundmax). Digital output is disabled in the soundmax control panel. Other posters have indicated that soundmax has no drivers that will support HDCP.

My though is to mabe disable the the motherboard sound system in BIOS and install a seperrate PCI-E sound card. Any thoughts on an appropriate card? What specifically should I be looking for in order to make the card compatible with Directv2pc?


----------



## WERA689

Ok, more help needed. I deleted all registry entries for DirecTV from the registry. But the D2PC program still shows in the "add/delete" listing, and won't uninstall. Did I miss something? All the entries were under Cyberlink in the registry, and were labelled as DirecTV.


----------



## TXD16

gary900 said:


> I also am having the "audio protected, update driver" problem. My sound is through the onboard sound system on an Asus PB5 Deluxe MB (soundmax). Digital output is disabled in the soundmax control panel. Other posters have indicated that soundmax has no drivers that will support HDCP.


Same motherboard, same result, but since I otherwise have no complaints with the onboard Soundmax, I'm not sure it's worth a soundcard upgrade to fix.


----------



## bobnielsen

Advisor still doesn't recognize my ASUS EAH3450 (Radeon 3450) video card.

No installation issues.

I noticed a couple of problems I didn't have with the previous versions:

The progress bar doesn't disappear after several seconds but stays on top of the picture.

The volume cannot be adjusted with the mouse.

Edit: This morning the progress bar will disappear like it should


----------



## slimoli

I had no problems playing SD or HD from 3 HR22-100 using an external monitor but I couldn't make the audio DD 5.1. Is this a Directv2pc restriction ? I remember the MRV plays DD 5.1 just fine.


----------



## armchair

Launching application did a seamless uninstall of v5313 and installed v5514 with codecs d/l at first attempt to open v5514 with shortcut on desktop. I had to delete old shortcut myself.

My Friendly names came right up and makes it easier to pick receiver.

Navigated through Parental Settings with no problem.

Noticed that the volume cursor does not work when trying to drag with mouse but clicking the volume up /down icons on either side will adjust in preset increments.

The On Top Pin works well to keep this window on top of others and the progress bar will not pop-up again unless the cursor ventures over the window again.

The progress banner and mouse cursor will both disappear in two seconds if mouse is not in motion.

I hit Esc button trying to clear the progress banner before I realized that I just needed to keep mouse completely still and I lost playback and got a black screen. The info screen came back a couple of seconds later and first press of resume yielded an error with Receiver; check status or connections and try again. I went back to LIST and selected same recording and it played with no problem. Everything seems fine despite my error.

Not sure what trick play enhancements are there but I couldn't get the skip to tick to work. The x4 FFW & RW and 30slip and replay do work. I noticed that if I'm trying to get the skip to tick to work that the video gets out of sync badly. I stopped playback and resumed with better sync but banner did not want to disappear again and the stop icon was highlighted still from my previous use of it. I had to roll my mouse cursor over it to remove the highlighting and the banner went away again. Note: I had the Directv2PC window reduced and side-by-side with INTERNET window when I noticed this behavior. Playback was smooth when resumed and icons will highlight if mouse is left on a icon long enough to display its dialog but the banner now disappears as expected. I prefer the 30SKIP rather than slip.

I'm seeing some occasional jerky motion in ESPN's news crawler and NASCAR vehicle motion. I'm not sure if the trick play had anything to do with this but I was noticing this even when I had good audio/video sync also. Restarting a new Directv2PC session seemed to help. I'm sure many have noted that DirecTv2PC playback is more stable and far less video splats occur when compared to MRV playback. I'm not sure about the jerky motion with NASCAR. I didn't compare the v5313 to v5514 with this same recording but I had streamed HD movies with v5313 with near perfect results. I'll post back later if I can see any difference in movie playback.

If navigating the menu and selecting System Setup during playback, the playback LIST will pop-up even if not changing Receiver and the BACK button grays out and will not clear the LIST but I found that I can use my mouse to click on the small playback window to dismiss the LIST and return to full window on the playback (without having to reselect my show, hit resume and go back to black screen while it queues up again). I would not expect the LIST to pop-up in that manner but if it did, I would like the use of the BACK button to clear it.

The new features work but I'd also like to see the Receivers show up in the main menu as a quick link (Show Receiver by Friendly Name/RID in a complete list via quick links rather than the scroll window with the highlight click-select, click-scroll up/down arrow, and click to select and finally pressing done (IMO, that's too many steps).

An aspect setting in System Setup for SD playback in full screen would be nice too.

Vista Home Premium 64 bit, Service Pack 1
Gateway FX4710-UB003A
NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT
Samsung SyncMaster 220wm Widescreen LCD monitor
D-Link DIR 615 Router with cat6 wire (considering adding 1GIGswitch)


----------



## spidey

veryoldschool said:


> I do it by right clicking on the speaker icon in the system tray [lower right] and then select playback devices. Then right click on the device and the menu is there to disable.


right click on speaker brings up volume and adjust audio properties. I found a digital audio setting under advance menu of volume control and that did not help. I tried to disable the HD Audio device and that solved the error issue however no sound at all on the laptop. I used to be able to play HD however very choppy audio so havent tried for a few releases.

Playback advisor show red on GPU HW acceleration and Unknown for my Graphics Card a ATI Mobility FireGL V5200


----------



## armchair

armchair said:


> I'm seeing some occasional jerky motion in ESPN's news crawler and NASCAR vehicle motion. I'm not sure if the trick play had anything to do with this but I was noticing this even when I had good audio/video sync also. Restarting a new Directv2PC session seemed to help. I'm sure many have noted that DirecTv2PC playback is more stable and far less video splats occur when compared to MRV playback. I'm not sure about the jerky motion with NASCAR. I didn't compare the v5313 to v5514 with this same recording but I had streamed HD movies with v5313 with near perfect results. I'll post back later if I can see any difference in movie playback.
> 
> The new features work but I'd also like to see the Receivers show up in the main menu as a quick link (Show Receiver by Friendly Name/RID in a complete list via quick links rather than the scroll window with the highlight click-select, click-scroll up/down arrow, and click to select and finally pressing done (IMO, that's too many steps).
> 
> An aspect setting in System Setup for SD playback in full screen would be nice too.
> 
> Vista Home Premium 64 bit, Service Pack 1
> Gateway FX4710-UB003A
> NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT
> Samsung SyncMaster 220wm Widescreen LCD monitor
> D-Link DIR 615 Router with cat6 wire (considering adding 1GIGswitch)


My Display adapter had a new driver release on 7/7/2009; installed it and some other Windows Updates also and NASCAR vehicle motion and ESPN news crawler motion is much improved. Still see a bit of jerkiness following a commercial slip that seems to last 5 to 10 seconds but returns to near original quality as I had noticed some imperfections on the video while recording. The audio playback has been excellent before and after the updates.

The motion imperfections were not present when viewing the same HD movie I mentioned in my last post. So IMO, the video from v5313 is no better than v5514 as I may have been implying. I was glad to get the jerky video out the NASCAR playback which I believe was due to need of new display driver.

I'd like to see MRV playback this good and still retain its present feature set.

Vista Home Premium 64 bit, Service Pack 1
Gateway FX4710-UB003A
NVIDIA GeForce 9800GT, *driver 8.15.11.8635*
Samsung SyncMaster 220wm Widescreen LCD monitor
D-Link DIR 615 Router with cat6 wire (considering adding 1GIGswitch)


----------



## veryoldschool

gary900 said:


> I also am having the "audio protected, update driver" problem. My sound is through the onboard sound system on an Asus PB5 Deluxe MB (soundmax). *Digital output is disabled in the soundmax control panel.* Other posters have indicated that soundmax has no drivers that will support HDCP.
> 
> My though is to mabe disable the the motherboard sound system in BIOS and install a seperrate PCI-E sound card. Any thoughts on an appropriate card? What specifically should I be looking for in order to make the card compatible with Directv2pc?


 Why not disable it from within the Windows playback devices? [speaker icon method]


----------



## veryoldschool

WERA689 said:


> Ok, more help needed. I deleted all registry entries for DirecTV from the registry. But the D2PC program still shows in the "add/delete" listing, and won't uninstall. Did I miss something? All the entries were under Cyberlink in the registry, and were labelled as DirecTV.


Well, if you still see it under "add/delete", then you haven't deleted all of them.
Have you opened regedit and then with computer highlighted, pressed Ctnl F and typed DirecTV2PC ?It will search the reg for it and when it finds it you can delete and then press F3 for the next entry.
Some where in the left panel and it looks like you've not deleted some "lines" from the right panels.


----------



## leww37334

Same error as WERA689, I think the problem may actually lie with 5313, I tried to run the 5313 uninstall before installing the new 5514 and I got the same product definitions file lost error.


----------



## veryoldschool

spidey said:


> right click on speaker brings up volume and adjust audio properties. I found a digital audio setting under advance menu of volume control and that did not help. I tried to disable the HD Audio device and that solved the error issue however no sound at all on the laptop. I used to be able to play HD however very choppy audio so havent tried for a few releases.
> 
> Playback advisor show red on GPU HW acceleration and Unknown for my Graphics Card a ATI Mobility FireGL V5200


I guess it's been too long for me since I've booted XP and Vista isn't exactly the same.

Here's what mine looks like:








I have several audio chips/outputs:
1) SoundMAX [with no digital output]
2) A Dolby Live, C-Media, with both
3) A RealTek chip for the HDMI output on my video card.

Realtek supports HDCP with drivers here: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

My other sound card still doesn't, so you can see that the digital output needs to be disabled, but the speaker output hasn't.

Here's the current FAQ for DirecTV2PC:
http://www.cyberlink.com/stat/oem/directv/dtcp-ip-advisor/enu/troubleshooting.jsp#1


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> Same error as WERA689, I think the problem may actually lie with 5313, I tried to run the 5313 uninstall before installing the new 5514 and I got the same product definitions file lost error.


You're correct, but I'd think "the lie" is really in Windows, since it can't find the uninstall file/location.
Looking through my registry, these were in temp folders [with strange names], so Windows [or another program] may have deleted these.


----------



## dettxw

Downloaded and installed with no problems on the desktop. The codec download & installation part was slower than expected.
Quickly tried an HD mpeg2 OTA and mpeg4 satellite recording and both played OK.
Will try some more extensive trickplay later, what I tried worked.

edit - Same experience with the laptop as the desktop so far.


----------



## mikeny

Folders don't open for me. They close but they don't open. You can't select 'Play Group'. Therefore, if you start the program with any program group closed, you can't play anything in that group.

HR20-100 and HR20-700 are on 0x0339.

Edit: Now the folders_ are _ opening. I wonder if it's because it's been sitting open for a couple minutes. Strange.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

dettxw said:


> Downloaded and installed with no problems on the desktop. However, for whatever reason the download & installation was much slower this time.


Likewise here...and more important....when it first brought up the scan, it showed all my networked HD DVRs, but after running the codec download and update within the normal install process, it now only shows one HD DVR.

Something during that process turned other network HD DVRs here "invisible" to Directv2PC.

From having seen this in this and only the last previous version....I'm suspecting that there is some conflict going on around either the firewall settings and/or codec rejection. I hope to research this in more detail...


----------



## mikeny

Something's buggy with the folders. It's inconsistent. Some are opening and some aren't. 

Playback is good is HD from both HRs.

Installation incorporated uninstallation and it went smoothly. It downloaded some codec pack and installed it. The whole process went pretty fast.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Likewise here...and more important....when it first brought up the scan, it showed all my networked HD DVRs, but after running the codec download and update within the normal install process, it now only shows one HD DVR.
> 
> Something during that process turned other network HD DVRs here "invisible" to Directv2PC.
> 
> From having seen this in this and only the last previous version....I'm suspecting that there is some conflict going on around either the firewall settings and/or codec rejection. I hope to research this in more detail...


I've loaded this on two PCs.
Both times the codec download was 3+ MB, but I haven't lost my three DVRs.
Try disconnecting the one DRV from the network and launch DirecTV2PC, it should [I think] rescan for servers, like it does when you first start the app.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> I've loaded this on two PCs.
> Both times the codec download was 3+ MB, but I haven't lost my three DVRs.
> Try disconnecting the one DRV from the network and launch DirecTV2PC, it should [I think] rescan for servers, like it does when you first start the app.


Thanks for the suggestion...actually, I did just that last night as an experiment. It made no difference...no matter what (so far) only one HD DVR shows up in Direct2PC in this and the previous release. All show up when I do an install (or reinstall) at first when the scan window appears...then any secondary units goes bye bye as available.

And to clarify an earlier post....I was referencing the overall longer install time of Direct2PC (the same as another poster) compared with earlier versions.


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion...actually, I did just that last night as an experiment. It made no difference...no matter what (so far) only one HD DVR shows up in Direct2PC in this and the previous release. All show up when I do an install (or reinstall) at first when the scan window appears...then it goes bye bye.
> 
> Any to clarify an earlier post....I was referencing the overall longer install time of Direct2PC (the same as another poster) compared with earlier versions.


Since I didn't have it here :shrug:

The initial un-install/install seemed to take about the same time [for me]. The activation/codec download/install, did take some time as it looks like it needed to almost go back to the beginning of the install.
The app is about 35 megs and the "patch" is just over 3 megs, but "they're an important" 3 megs. :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

veryoldschool said:


> Since I didn't have it here :shrug:


Your wisdom and suggestions are always welcome.

I am convinced that firewall settings somehow impact the detection of units with Direct2PC....and I'm going to experiment further with those settings to see what I can learn along those lines.

Thanks!


----------



## veryoldschool

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Your wisdom and suggestions are always welcome.


 "Suggestions" I've got. 
"Wisdom" is always in question here.


----------



## mworks

So far so good. I installed it on windows 7 RTM with the most current nvidia drivers and it is working well. Even plays back 1080P content without problems.


----------



## Milkman

I am getting the Audio drivers too, even after disabling digital output.


----------



## veryoldschool

Milkman said:


> I am getting the Audio drivers too, even after disabling digital output.


There really isn't another work around.
Some have been able to update their driver and then had this work and there was at least one case where it was in the Windows installation. They upgraded [to Win7 I think] and resolved it and then later rolled back to the earlier Windows and it too worked.
These are the hardest ones to nail down, as most don't want to do a fresh install of Windows to fix errors with DirecTV2PC.


----------



## Milkman

veryoldschool said:


> There really isn't another work around.
> Some have been able to update their driver and then had this work and there was at least one case where it was in the Windows installation. They upgraded [to Win7 I think] and resolved it and then later rolled back to the earlier Windows and it too worked.
> These are the hardest ones to nail down, as most don't want to do a fresh install of Windows to fix errors with DirecTV2PC.


Unfortunately my latest audio driver is about 2 years old, so that is a no go. I guess I am screwed for now.


----------



## veryoldschool

Milkman said:


> Unfortunately my latest audio driver is about 2 years old, so that is a no go. I guess I am screwed for now.


 So what is your OS and sound chip?


----------



## Milkman

XP SP3
Asus P5B System board

"The audio section from this motherboard provides 7.1 audio, produced by the south bridge chip with the aid of an Analog Devices AD1988A codec."


----------



## veryoldschool

Milkman said:


> XP SP3
> Asus P5B System board
> 
> "The audio section from this motherboard provides 7.1 audio, produced by the south bridge chip with the aid of an Analog Devices AD1988A codec."


 Boy, do I hate Asus "support".

You might try either the newest [Version 5.10.01.4580]
or one of the older which seem it have a higher version number [Version v5.10.02.6110 ]
From this link: http://support.asus.com/download/download.aspx?SLanguage=en-us

Here's another link that may work: http://download.cnet.com/SoundMAX-Integrated-Digital-HD-Audio/3000-2110_4-196627.html


----------



## Milkman

I already have the latest version installed...

BTW - I hate ASUS support too, but I LOVE their product. I have had only two support problems in my life. The first one was a LONG time ago, and they were pretty awesome about their design which is why I stuck with them.

The second experience wasn't so good.


----------



## veryoldschool

Milkman said:


> I already have the latest version installed...
> 
> BTW - I hate ASUS support too, but I LOVE their product. I have had only two support problems in my life. The first one was a LONG time ago, and they were pretty awesome about their design which is why I stuck with them.
> 
> The second experience wasn't so good.


They build descent hardware and have a good warranty, but the driver/software "Sucks".
I've searched for drivers [for hours] on the web and finally found what I wanted with a link back to Asus. They'll post drivers for new boards, but NEVER update these to their older products [in my case they had XP and I needed Vista].
"Then there was" the video card with drivers that don't work. Since it's an ATI, I got some from them "but" Asus didn't pay for this product to be added to the inf file, and [again] I had to get good at editing.

ADI & SoundMax may be one of the most popular sound chips/software around, "but" it also seems to be giving everyone the most trouble too.


----------



## azarby

While watching Deadliest Catch last night, on several occasoins while using the 30 slip function, the playback would jump backward several seconds before proceeding with the 30 second slip


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

Using the analog for my monitor, I get a green screen with audio on HD content. Using the digital, I get the protected content error.

With SD content, it tries to play, but keeps losing connection to the DVR.

HR21-700. I just got my network lines run again and it may be a firewall issue.


----------



## jhs33

Doug Brott said:


> Try disabling your system's Digital Audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem until I made the change above.


Disabled my digital audio and it now works instead of getting audio drivers need updated message. Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> Using the analog for my monitor, I get a green screen with audio on HD content. Using the digital, I get the protected content error.
> 
> With SD content, it tries to play, but keeps losing connection to the DVR.
> 
> HR21-700. I just got my network lines run again and it may be a firewall issue.


What video card?
I've been able to play protected content using my analog monitors.


----------



## spidey

Disabling Digital audio allows video to play however no Audio. I have SoundMax HD audio and according to mfg I have latest audio drivers. Oh well looks like will have to wait to new version to get HD content to play unfortunately I record only HD stuff.


----------



## veryoldschool

spidey said:


> Disabling Digital audio allows video to play however no Audio. I have SoundMax HD audio and according to mfg I have latest audio drivers. Oh well looks like will have to wait to new version to get HD content to play unfortunately I record only HD stuff.


 Are you using "normal" [analog output] speakers?
As with Doug's screen shot, mine is almost the same and it works for me too.


----------



## spidey

veryoldschool said:


> Are you using "normal" [analog output] speakers?
> As with Doug's screen shot, mine is almost the same and it works for me too.


Just trying to use my laptop speakers, they used to work before. Note using Windows XP


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

veryoldschool said:


> What video card?
> I've been able to play protected content using my analog monitors.


7800GS. It's worked before.

In addition, still no joy for laptops with the Intel chipsets (945). It worked at one time with, I believe, the second iteration of DTV2PC.


----------



## jonesron

I installed v5514 today on my PC (replacing 5513) and it immediately cleared up the biggest issue I had been having (i.e., only finding one of my 3 HD-DVRs). My PC is running a Phenom II (Quad) on a AMD/ATI based motherboard and I'm using the MoBo's built in audio and video. I running Windows 7 RC1 and I'm using 2 analog stereo speakers and the VGA out to my LCD monitor, becase the DVI input on the monitor does not support HDCP. With the previous version of Directv2PC it would only find one of my 3 HD-DVRs, but now it finds all 3 and the playlist seems to be complete.


----------



## MasterChef

WERA689 said:


> No help for me, fellas? (see post #7)


You might grab Revo Uninstaller and see if that will clean things up for you. It does a nice job of cleaning up and offers some advanced options to get all of the cobwebs.


----------



## gary900

If a bunch of computer geeks are having this much troble with DIRECTV2PC then how is this ever going to be released as a mainstream D* "feature". Joe average user out there is not going to be willing to jump through hoops to get something like this to work. This is going to have to be easy plug and play to ever fly in the consumer world.


----------



## veryoldschool

gary900 said:


> If a bunch of computer geeks are having this much troble with DIRECTV2PC then how is this ever going to be released as a mainstream D* "feature". Joe average user out there is not going to be willing to jump through hoops to get something like this to work. This is going to have to be easy plug and play to ever fly in the consumer world.


I have started a thread here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=162238

To try to find issues and things to improve, in the Advisor, that might help "Joe average" to know how or what to do.


----------



## Doug Brott

WERA689 said:


> For the first time, I'm unable to install this version! Every time I try to uninstall, whether from the program or from the "Add/Remove Programs" screen, the process starts, then fails after a few seconds with the error message "Error! The Product Definitation File Lost"...the misspelling is reproduced here as it appears each time. The old version still runs, but it will not allow the use of the "home" button, so that I might see the version number. I think it's v.5313, but it is whichever version preceded this one.
> 
> Any suggestions out there, guys?


Here are some steps to help you manually uninstall the old program:


Delete the C:\Program Files\DirecTV directory. You may have to end the CLHNService.exe from Task Manager.
Delete the C:\Documents and Settings\usename\Local Settings\Application Data\DirecTV folder
Delete the C:\Program Files\InstallShield Installation Information\{E9B10AA5-E5F6-4DEF-A435-FB20704AF1E8} folder
Delete anything from the registry that says DirecTV. Exercise normal registry caution, especially if you have other DIRECTV applications.


----------



## redram38

veryoldschool said:


> There really isn't another work around.
> Some have been able to update their driver and then had this work and there was at least one case where it was in the Windows installation. They upgraded [to Win7 I think] and resolved it and then later rolled back to the earlier Windows and it too worked.
> These are the hardest ones to nail down, as most don't want to do a fresh install of Windows to fix errors with DirecTV2PC.


I had all these issues and as stated above, I had to do a format and re-instal. I went ahead and upgraded to Windows 7 and since it has worked perfect. Somewhere sometime I am sure I messed up and either installed something that conflicted with Directv2Pc or deleted a registry entry I should not have, but as I said it has worked great since then. Oh and for what it's worth Windows 7 kicks Vista's tail.

So far testing this version of DTV2PC it has played very good. I have not tried multi monitors yet but keep on top is worth the upgrade all by it self.

P.S. Veryoldschool was very very helpful when I needed it, Thx again.


----------



## mmitch1031

Fellas, first post, somewhat tech savvy (not as much as most in this board, but still).. I have a Raedon HD 4330 graphics card, get a red in the advisor, still tried it thinking the card is newer than the database and hey, what can it hurt, right? No big issues, but I when playing any video I get the audio just fine but no video, just black screen. No error msgs, just black screen. Assuming the problem is the video card, should I look to upgrade?


----------



## hobie346

:welcome_s

Have you looked for newer video drivers? How are you connecting to the monitor?


----------



## hobie346

I upgraded my main desktop system with 5514 and have no issues. Much smoother trick play. Like the fact that it displays location name along with RID #.

How long does it take D* to reply to a request for a activation key? I tried to install 5514 on a new laptop but I needed a new activation key so I sent a request via the download page two days ago but as of yet have not received a reply.


----------



## RunnerFL

I can't play anything. I'm getting "DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content".

I was able to play recordings in previous versions, as long as I disabled one of my monitors that is.

And every time I close DirecTV2PC I get a "DirecTC2PC has stopped working" crash notice.


----------



## veryoldschool

RunnerFL said:


> I can't play anything. I'm getting "DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content".
> 
> I was able to play recordings in previous versions, as long as I disabled one of my monitors that is.
> 
> And every time I close DirecTV2PC I get a "DirecTC2PC has stopped working" crash notice.


Might help to see/post the advisor log


----------



## Doug Brott

Folks .. This thread has been moved from the CE area. DIRECTV2PC v5514 is now available for beta for everyone. Please see the first post of this thread for download information.


----------



## woodyww

I downloaded the new beta this morning and during the download, I gave Directv my name and email address. When will I receive my activation key? I'm kind of stuck in the install screen without it.


----------



## mmitch1031

hobie346 said:


> :welcome_s
> 
> Have you looked for newer video drivers? How are you connecting to the monitor?


I am trying to just use my laptop monitor, and as for drivers I am having a hard time finding compatible ones. I will continue my search.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> Folks .. This thread has been moved from the CE area. DIRECTV2PC v5514 is now available for beta for everyone. Please see the first post of this thread for download information.


 keyboard shortcuts can be found here: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=155986


----------



## armchair

hobie346 said:


> I upgraded my main desktop system with 5514 and have no issues. Much smoother trick play. Like the fact that it displays location name along with RID #.
> 
> How long does it take D* to reply to a request for a activation key? I tried to install 5514 on a new laptop but I needed a new activation key so I sent a request via the download page two days ago but as of yet have not received a reply.


Mine showed up in SPAM folder because [email protected] was not in my mail list. After my first 2-day-stint to do this, I put my product key in Directv folder for safe keeping.


----------



## CopyCat

Plays all SD without a problem, but HD produces >> "DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content"


----------



## veryoldschool

CopyCat said:


> Plays all SD without a problem, but HD produces >> "DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content"


So you're running into the HDCP problem over digital.
Have you tried the VGA connection?
I have one PC without HDCP support and analog monitors and it plays everything.
What hardware are you using?


----------



## ohills

My audio protected update driver problem only happens on HD channels, even playing SD shows. Works well on non HD channels. I also have my speakers hooked up to analog but no help. The speaker connections are the only place I can find to disable digital.


----------



## veryoldschool

ohills said:


> My audio protected update driver problem only happens on HD channels, even playing SD shows. Works well on non HD channels. I also have my speakers hooked up to analog but no help. The speaker connections are the only place I can find to disable digital.


 The HDCP is being used more and more on HD channels [doesn't matter if they're showing a SD show].
Which version of Windows?
What is your sound chip?


----------



## Getteau

I'm having uninstall problems as well with 5313. I tried having it uninstall through the 5514 install and by running the uninstall straight from add/remove programs. It starts the uninstall process and then I get a new program on the task bar titled "Title_CaptionBar." Once that program appears, the uninstall stops. If I look at task manager, I can see the programs associated with the uninstall running with 0 CPU utilization. I'm going to bounce my PC and try again. If that doesn't work, it looks like it's slash and burn time in the registry and file system. One of the things I did just see before my reboot is that the InstallSource key in the uninstall registry area for the application points to a directory under temp that doesn't exist. So that may also be causing an issue. I deleted the bad key and tried again. Unfortunately, it didn't make a difference. Time to bounce to see if that fixes it.

Edit:
OK, the bounce fixed the uninstall issue, but now I can't get anything to play on this PC.
I'm getting "DirecTV2PC cannot connect to the receiver. The protected content cannot be played back at this time."


----------



## HDinVT

veryoldschool said:


> So you're running into the HDCP problem over digital.
> Have you tried the VGA connection?
> I have one PC without HDCP support and analog monitors and it plays everything.
> What hardware are you using?





veryoldschool said:


> The HDCP is being used more and more on HD channels [doesn't matter if they're showing a SD show].
> Which version of Windows?
> What is your sound chip?


Nuts me2.

VOS, you are saying its more and more recorded content being protected by HDCP not so much the version of D2PC or my HR20 for that matter. I don't recall having this issue on 5313.

Hardware:
Dell XPS 410
Dell 2001FP monitor
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE 
using DVI cable/connections.

w/Windows Vista Ultimate.

Its the Video card that needs to replaced correct? Any budget favorable recommendations? I've heard of gamers spending exorbitant amounts of $$ on video cards.


----------



## ohills

veryoldschool said:


> The HDCP is being used more and more on HD channels [doesn't matter if they're showing a SD show].
> Which version of Windows?
> What is your sound chip?


XP and SB X-FI Xtreme music


----------



## veryoldschool

ohills said:


> XP and *SB X-FI Xtreme* music


 I've got one of those on this PC. It only works if I go into windows and disable the digital output. You can see it in my post #38.
With XP, you need to go into the control panel and it's either under sound or multimedia [been a while for XP] and look for playback devices.
If you can't find it, post back and I'll boot this puppy into XP to find exactly how/where.


----------



## veryoldschool

HDinVT said:


> Nuts me2.
> 
> VOS, you are saying its more and more recorded content being protected by HDCP not so much the version of D2PC or my HR20 for that matter.


 It looks that way to me. There was a version that gave me this problem [even with analog] for MEG-4 "planet earth", but if I switched over to the older MPEG-2 recording [of the same show] it played fine.
This version has fixed the analog playback of MPEG-4.



> Hardware:
> Dell XPS 410
> *Dell 2001FP monitor*
> *NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE*
> using DVI cable/connections.
> 
> w/Windows Vista Ultimate.
> 
> Its the Video card that needs to replaced correct? Any budget favorable recommendations? I've heard of gamers spending exorbitant amounts of $$ on video cards.


"I see" two problems:
My Dell 2007 WFP has HDCP support, but not sure about yours. Check the Dell site and see if they mention it [at all]. If so then this shouldn't be a problem.
The nVidia [while a good card] falls "just short" of what you need for using the DVI to monitor connection. You'd need a 7900 or higher.

So, I'd try the VGA [analog] connection first and see if you can play back HD [like I can].
Then "if" you Dell supports HDCP, I'd [as I did] look for one of the ATI 3xxx chip video cards. They're ~$50-100. Newegg has been good for me.
What makes a great "gaming card" isn't really needed for this app.

Here's what the Advisor "more info" shows:


> What graphics card do I need to play DTCP-IP content on my computer?
> It is recommended that you have one of the graphics cards with the following graphics processor unit (GPU) installed on your computer in order to play DTCP-IP content.
> 
> Intel 965G, G33 graphics
> *nVidia*
> GeForce 7800 GTX 512, GeForce 7900 GX2, GeForce 7900
> GTX, GeForce 7950 GX2, GeForce 8400 series, GeForce 8500 series, GeForce
> 8600 series, GeForce 8800 series
> *ATI (minimum requirements)*
> X1800 series, X1900 series
> *ATI (recommended requirements)*
> ATI Radeon HD 2400, 2600, 2900, 3400, 3600, 3800 series
> Video RAM: Graphics card memory requires 256MB or above.
> 
> _*Note:* We strongly recommend that you update your graphics card driver to the latest version._
> *Graphic Card Memory:*
> We recommend having at least 256 MB of video memory to ensure the smooth playback of DTCP-IP content.
> *Note*_: If you want to use digital output during DTCP-IP content playback (through DVI or HDMI connection), make sure the graphics card is HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection) compatible. If your graphics card is not HDCP-compliant but has a DVI connector, you can use a DVI-to-VGA converter (or cable) to output the video in analog format. To determine whether your graphics card is HDCP-compliant, please visit the hardware manufacturer's web site._​


----------



## ohills

veryoldschool said:


> I've got one of those on this PC. It only works if I go into windows and disable the digital output. You can see it in my post #38.
> With XP, you need to go into the control panel and it's either under sound or multimedia [been a while for XP] and look for playback devices.
> If you can't find it, post back and I'll boot this puppy into XP to find exactly how/where.


Vos.... Would it be sound playback under audio. The options under the drop down is SB X-Fi Audio [BCEO] or Modem#0 Line Playback


----------



## The Merg

Well, as usual I ran the Playback Advisor and it says I fail in multiple categories. When I run DirecTV2PC, it works pretty well for me. I get a little bit of stuttering every now and then, but I can't complain too much. I am only streaming SD though as I only have an R22-100. My advisor results are as follows:



Code:


CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz                       [COLOR="Red"]No[/COLOR] 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS          [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR]   
System Memory : 2048 MB                                       [COLOR="green"]Yes[/COLOR]   
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3                  [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR]   
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS                        [COLOR="Red"]No[/COLOR]
Screen Capture Protection : Yes                               [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR]   
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB     
Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.8208                           [COLOR="green"]Yes[/COLOR]   
Video Connection Type : Digital (without HDCP)                [COLOR="Red"]No[/COLOR]
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) PRO/100                  [COLOR="green"]Yes[/COLOR]   
Program version : 1.0.0.1525     
System language : 0409 ENU English English     
Time : Thu Jul 30 22:53:49 2009      
Computer : Desktop     
System Name : DESKTOP

One interesting thing is that it displays my system RAM as being only 2GB when I really have 2.5GB installed. I also find it interesting that it states my GPU is fine, but it doesn't like my video card. Of course, the GEForce 7800GS is not listed to begin with as a compatible card.

- Merg


----------



## HDinVT

veryoldschool said:


> It looks that way to me. There was a version that gave me this problem [even with analog] for MEG-4 "planet earth", but if I switched over to the older MPEG-2 recording [of the same show] it played fine.
> This version has fixed the analog playback of MPEG-4.
> 
> "I see" two problems:
> My Dell 2007 WFP has HDCP support, but not sure about yours. Check the Dell site and see if they mention it [at all]. If so then this shouldn't be a problem.
> The nVidia [while a good card] falls "just short" of what you need for using the DVI to monitor connection. You'd need a 7900 or higher.
> 
> So, I'd try the VGA [analog] connection first and see if you can play back HD [like I can].
> Then "if" you Dell supports HDCP, I'd [as I did] look for one of the ATI 3xxx chip video cards. They're ~$50-100. Newegg has been good for me.
> What makes a great "gaming card" isn't really needed for this app.
> 
> Here's what the Advisor "more info" shows:


Thanks VOS, you are always so helpfull... Now what did I do with the VGA cable....  could be worse, like a serial cable and null modem :grin:


----------



## The Merg

One additional thing I noticed...

When viewing my Playlist, I have the tab for DirecTV Cinema. When I select it, it lists the "Welcome to DirecTV on Demand", which is from December 2008 IIRC, and "French Open Highlights: Day 7", which strangely enough has been on the list since it recorded on June 1, *2008*. It has a nice triangle with an exclamation point in it.

What's odd about this is that I am running the most recent CE version on my R22, which doesn't use the DirecTV Cinema tab anymore. I guess it still has those videos on my DVR though.

- Merg


----------



## stlmike

Thank you DirecTV!!!!


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> Well, as usual I ran the Playback Advisor and it says I fail in multiple categories. When I run DirecTV2PC, it works pretty well for me. I get a little bit of stuttering every now and then, but I can't complain too much. I am only streaming SD though as I only have an R22-100. My advisor results are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz                       [COLOR=red]No[/COLOR]
> GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS          [COLOR=green]Yes[/COLOR]
> System Memory : 2048 MB                                       [COLOR=green]Yes[/COLOR]
> Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3                  [COLOR=green]Yes[/COLOR]
> Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS                        [COLOR=red]No[/COLOR]
> Screen Capture Protection : Yes                               [COLOR=green]Yes[/COLOR]
> Graphics card video memory : 256 MB
> Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.8208                           [COLOR=green]Yes[/COLOR]
> Video Connection Type : Digital (without HDCP)                [COLOR=red]No[/COLOR]
> Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) PRO/100                  [COLOR=green]Yes[/COLOR]
> Program version : 1.0.0.1525
> System language : 0409 ENU English English
> Time : Thu Jul 30 22:53:49 2009
> Computer : Desktop
> System Name : DESKTOP
> 
> One interesting thing is that it displays my system RAM as being only 2GB when I really have 2.5GB installed. I also find it interesting that it states my GPU is fine, but it doesn't like my video card. Of course, the GEForce 7800GS is not listed to begin with as a compatible card.
> 
> - Merg


 I've got 4 GB installed on another PC running Vista and the Advisor still only reports 2 GB.
Your 2.6 GHz Pentium 4 won't work very well with HD "but" if you were to upgrade your video card you can play MPEG-4 HD fine, but suffer some jerkyness with [OTA] MPEG-2, since this decoding is all done my the CPU.
In some of my testing with a video card with h.264, I could get good playbakc down to 2 GHz or less, but MPEG-2 started to have problems at 2.8 and by 2.4 there was no way.
The nVidia 7900 may be the first with HDCP support. 
I know the 7600 I had didn't.
So the 7600 may have h.264 support [acceleration] but be lacking the HDCP support.


----------



## veryoldschool

ohills said:


> Vos.... Would it be sound playback under audio. The options under the drop down is SB X-Fi Audio [BCEO] or Modem#0 Line Playback


 I tried to boot up my XP here and it seems to need "some work", since it crashed six time [arrgggh].
I did get to look into the sound/multimedia [control panel] which also is the same as the speaker icon in the system tray and "properties".
"One of my problems" is I still haven't loaded the drivers for this sound card under XP. I've been in Vista for longer than I thought.
It's going to take me [a few days] a while before I can straighten out XP and mock-up what you need to do. [sorry]

Maybe someone with a working XP can post the steps here.


----------



## veryoldschool

Doug Brott said:


> Try disabling your system's Digital Audio
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had the same problem until I made the change above.


This work-a-round for Audio driver/protected content errors, simply doesn't look to be an option from what I'm seeing in XP.
Under sound devices, you can disable the chip, but not one output or another.
Even using the driver software control panel to disable the SPDIF doesn't work under Vista, so I doubt it will work under XP.

If anybody knows/has a work-a-round for XP please post it.


----------



## spidey

veryoldschool said:


> This work-a-round for Audio driver/protected content errors, simply doesn't look to be an option from what I'm seeing in XP.
> Under sound devices, you can disable the chip, but not one output or another.
> Even using the driver software control panel to disable the SPDIF doesn't work under Vista, so I doubt it will work under XP.
> 
> If anybody knows/has a work-a-round for XP please post it.


I can not find the XP workaround. I did disable digital audio and HD content plays but pretty useless since all sound gest disabled, good ole MS


----------



## Getteau

spidey said:


> I can not find the XP workaround. I did disable digital audio and HD content plays but pretty useless since all sound gest disabled, good ole MS


I saw the same thing on my XP box last night as well. The only way to disable the digital audio was to disable it in device manager which, as others have posted, also kills sound on the machine.


----------



## veryoldschool

spidey said:


> I can not find the XP workaround. I did disable digital audio and HD content plays but pretty useless since all sound gest disabled, good ole MS


Many hate Vista, but in this case it has an advantage over XP. [who had thunk?]
No matter how much googling I do, HDCP in audio drivers always seems to come down to Realtek and some VIA.

ADI [*SoundMAX*] doesn't offer driver support off their website. This means the board maker/PC maker as the only channel for updates. If you have "HD Audio" or 6-8 channel sound and SPDIF [digital output] none of the drivers support HDCP. Vista lets you disable it, but XP doesn't.

C-Media [*Xtreme Sound*] offer driver support, but even though I emailed them last summer about it, their lastest update [Jan '09] still doesn't support HDCP.

VIA [*Vinyl HD Audio*] offer driver support, but looks to be mixed, some do have HDCP and some don't [VT18xx does. VT17xx, and earlier, doesn't].

Realtek [*SoundMan*] has support on their website and it works in XP and Vista.


----------



## veryoldschool

For those wondering [complaining] about the content protection and what a PITA the audio errors have become:

I first ran into this last Aug, while trying to play an Starz SD VOD recording.

Since I have a C-Media card, I enabled the SPDIF and then tried a Planet Earth HD recording. It worked fine with this version of DirecTV2PC. This recording was from Mar '07.
DirecTV has started using HDCP on more and more programs lately.
From the VIA site: "Content protection for Blu-ray DVD", so it's not only DirecTV, and those wanting to play Blu-ray disks will find this same issue.


----------



## KSbugeater

I was having problems with Directv2PC on the previous version and hoped the new version would straighten it out... however, on both, when I run the program, I see the D* logo, then black screen, then white, then it stops responding. The previous version worked for a while after I first loaded it, but doesn't now. I installed TVersity in the meantime, could that be a problem?


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003

HD won't work. I get that. 

On SD I keep getting "The reciever is not responding. Please check that it is connected and then try again."

My HR21-700 is hardwired to a netgear switch and never has an issue with DOD. I have even put it in DMZ for it's IP address. Windows 7 settings?


----------



## mikeny

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> HD won't work. I get that.
> 
> On SD I keep getting "The reciever is not responding. Please check that it is connected and then try again."
> 
> My HR21-700 is hardwired to a netgear switch and never has an issue with DOD. I have even put it in DMZ for it's IP address. Windows 7 settings?


I got that with one DVR. A reboot of the unit fixed it.


----------



## smacknca

I seem to have lost audio with 5514. Previously on 13 I had to do the digital audio out workaround, which seems to work fine now as well only I have silence on everything recorded. I did notice two choices of english available for the in program menu>audio and changing that causes a pretty 5-10 second pause but none the less no audio when it continues.

The codec download was a new addition to the installation process and that seemed to go fine, I even rebooted just to be safe but no luck there either. This is using a Creative X-Fi, NV260 and Win7 (all latest available drivers).


----------



## jmhga44

I had the old version that I think was v4512 or something like that which ran OK on this PC. I think at that time I was running Windows XP. I am running Vista now and I have gotten v5313 and v5514 to install clean without any issues but neither one of them will even start at all. Any ideas out there? I've also attached the latest advisor log.


----------



## veryoldschool

jmhga44 said:


> I had the old version that I think was v4512 or something like that which ran OK on this PC. I think at that time I was running Windows XP. I am running Vista now and I have gotten v5313 and v5514 to install clean without any issues but neither one of them will even start at all. Any ideas out there? I've also attached the latest advisor log.


 Since you can't even get to the "nasty message" about protected content, I'd guess "the red" status for "Video Connection Type : Digital (without HDCP)" isn't the problem.
In the past, problems like this were due to other software having been loaded and some of its files are registered in Windows to use instead of those for this app.

What other video playback software do you have loaded?

I once [long ago] took a working version of this app, and loaded some "free codec packs" and when I was done, I'd screwed it up so bad [much like what you're seeing], uninstalling them didn't help, and had to do a fresh Vista install before I could get it to work again.


----------



## bsboggs

Unless I'm doing something wrong (always a possibility) the parental controls are basically useless. I lock the parental controls after I start the program and for as long as the program runs they stay locked. But simply quitting and restarting the program unlocks the parental controls again. My children could bypass the locked state of the parental controls by just restarting the program. That's no good.


----------



## JerseyBoy

I tried both of the old activation keys and for both of them I get "activation limit reached". I am going to try requesting a new key.


----------



## ashwilli

Weird...somehow I was playing HD content on a non-HDCP compliant display the last few versions including this one until I installed the latest CE for the HR20-100 last night. Now all HD does not play and I get the monitor does not support error in the playback advisor...odd that the CE made this stop working. Was anyone else playing HD over DVI-D even though their monitor wasn't HDCP compliant? Any ideas how to get this to work again?


----------



## armchair

JerseyBoy said:


> I tried both of the old activation keys and for both of them I get "activation limit reached". I am going to try requesting a new key.


How many times does it take to get to the limit?

I thought that Directv wouldn't allow but two product keys (another limit)?

Kind of concerned about this because I think one of my activation keys got flushed with the SPAM!!! I had to add Directv2pc.com to my mail list to keep it from going to SPAM folder.


----------



## JerseyBoy

armchair said:


> How many times does it take to get to the limit?
> 
> I thought that Directv wouldn't allow but two product keys (another limit)?
> 
> Kind of concerned about this because I think one of my activation keys got flushed with the SPAM!!! I had to add Directv2pc.com to my mail list to keep it from going to SPAM folder.


I am not sure how many times to get to the limit. I think this is the 3rd time I have activated on this PC. The only other factor might be that since the last time I put a new disk in the PC and installed Windows 7 RC.

Directv limits to 2 keys per e-mail address. I made this request with another e-mail address. But I have still not received the new key.

I am a SW Engineer and I cannot understand why they even have an activation key on this SW. It is not of any use to anyone that is not a Directv customer with HRs. What are they trying to protect?


----------



## veryoldschool

JerseyBoy said:


> I am not sure how many times to get to the limit. I think this is the 3rd time I have activated on this PC. The only other factor might be that since the last time I put a new disk in the PC and installed Windows 7 RC.
> 
> Directv limits to 2 keys per e-mail address. I made this request with another e-mail address. But I have still not received the new key.
> 
> I am a SW Engineer and I cannot understand why they even have an activation key on this SW. It is not of any use to anyone that is not a Directv customer with HRs. What are they trying to protect?


 Two per email address, and each key can be used [works fine] on the same PC over and over and over and.... "but" change hardware/OS and you need to use another key.



> I am a SW Engineer and I cannot understand why


So you want/like to work for free?
This software is "free under Beta", but may not be when it's no longer Beta.
How many other software companies require "activation" to limit "their license" to one PC?


----------



## Rob

This and the prior version doesn't work on my Dell XPS m1210. The first version did. I'm still getting the graphic card doesn't support screen capture protection and to update my graphic card. blah, blah.


----------



## taco-man

I get activation failed, could not connect to internet 
I have windows 7 x64 build 7600 (RTM)
The port that it requested be forwarded is (through router), and i turned windows firewall and my anti-virus off just to be extra sure they were not causing the problem. Program is run as administrator

*EDIT:* Heres an odd thing. I used a packet sniffer (wireshark) and i see it going out and connecting to http://203.73.25.207/prog/event/2008/directv2pc/enu/list.jsp when it checks for updates, but i never see any traffic at all when its trying to activate or if i click retry activation button. Not really sure what to make of that.

One thing i noticed that is probably just a bug with your advisor is that it only reports that i have 4GB of ram, when i actually have 6GB of ram

output below from newest version of the advisor:


Code:


CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @	 	 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2399	 	 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=11	 	 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0	 	 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4	 	 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz	 	 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel	 	 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2400	 	 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0	 	 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core 2 Quad Q6600	 	 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 	Yes	 
System Memory : 4096 MB	Yes	 
Operating System : Windows 7 	Yes	 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GT 	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA	 	 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8800 GT	 	 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes	 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB	 	 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.15.11.9038	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.15.11.9038	 	 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A	 	 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes	 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller	Yes	 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525	 	 
System language : 0409 ENU English English	 	 
Time : Sun Aug 02 03:13:38 2009 	 	 
Computer : Desktop	 	 
System Name : **********


----------



## The Merg

taco-man said:


> One thing i noticed that is probably just a bug with your advisor is that it only reports that i have 4GB of ram, when i actually have 6GB of ram


Yeah, it is definitely not working right. I have 2.5GB of RAM and it displays 2GB. I believe that VOS stated that it is incorrect for him too.

- Merg


----------



## kimi

Well, I can't get any sound, but if my DVR worked at the speed of this interface, I wouldn't be considering switching away from D*. This is awesome response time!


----------



## veryoldschool

The Merg said:


> Yeah, it is definitely not working right. I have 2.5GB of RAM and it displays 2GB. I believe that VOS stated that it is incorrect for him too.
> 
> - Merg


 I don't think the 2 GB RAM reporting is that big a deal.
If you have 2 GB, you're good to go.
Vista running this app uses ~ 1GB and XP [in the old days] used less.
Vista and 1 GB of RAM, was pushing it a bit and "I think" could give some issues as it would need to use the swap file and this could slow down the playback.


----------



## baloo75

veryoldschool said:


> Two per email address, and each key can be used [works fine] on the same PC over and over and over and.... "but" change hardware/OS and you need to use another key.


I am in the same boat. Have reinstalled the OS and now don't have any activation keys available. Asked for new keys with a different email address and haven't heard anything back (did this yesterday). The problem they have is there is no way to deactivate a computer. This seems like a major short coming in their DRM management system. This is very similar to the approach that EA used for the game Spore. They had several lawsuits against them and finally released a tool to deactivate a computer. Hopefully cyberlink will do the same...


----------



## JerseyBoy

baloo75 said:


> I am in the same boat. Have reinstalled the OS and now don't have any activation keys available. Asked for new keys with a different email address and haven't heard anything back (did this yesterday). The problem they have is there is no way to deactivate a computer. This seems like a major short coming in their DRM management system. This is very similar to the approach that EA used for the game Spore. They had several lawsuits against them and finally released a tool to deactivate a computer. Hopefully cyberlink will do the same...


Yesterday I also requested a new key using my yahoo mail address (1st request on that address). This morning still have not received the key. So I created an alias address on my verizon e-mail account and submitted another request. This time I received the new key within 10 minutes.

I used the new key to activate on Windows 7 RC with 2 monitors (1 is a PC monitor and the other is my old 65" HDTV using component input) and so far everything is running great. I have Directv2PC running full screen on the HDTV and using the other monitor for PC stuff. I am connected from this PC to the HR using ethernet over the house powerline with a Linksys PLE300. The video and audio are both running smoothly with no glitches or sputtering.


----------



## RunnerFL

veryoldschool said:


> Might help to see/post the advisor log


I get a red light on my monitors being HDCP compliant.

I'm not about to go out and spend hundreds of dollars to buy new monitors to use DirecTV2PC. I think it's insane for DirecTV to expect us to do that. And I'm not going to hookup the monitors via D-Sub either.

Funny how it used to work but doesn't anymore...


----------



## veryoldschool

RunnerFL said:


> I get a red light on my monitors being HDCP compliant.
> 
> I'm not about to go out and spend hundreds of dollars to buy new monitors to use DirecTV2PC. I think it's insane for DirecTV to expect us to do that. And I'm not going to hookup the monitors via D-Sub either.
> 
> Funny how it used to work but doesn't anymore...


Have any old recordings?
I saw this and it was completely related to the recording [age]. Old recordings would play fine and new would give the error.
If you don't want to update your system to meet the requirements, that's understandable. I have one PC with nVidia 6600 cards and [analog] Viewsonic monitors, which I'm not going to update. This was the one that gave me the errors with an earlier version and now doesn't.

DirecTV has given the option to use the analog connection for those that don't have HDCP being saupported. If you don't want to use it, [again] that's fine, since it's your choice, but I wouldn't count on this app changing to have a digital connection work without HDCP support.


----------



## RunnerFL

veryoldschool said:


> DirecTV has given the option to use the analog connection for those that don't have HDCP being saupported. If you don't want to use it, [again] that's fine, since it's your choice, but I wouldn't count on this app changing to have a digital connection work without HDCP support.


That's not an acceptable option. I bought digital monitors and a digital video card for a reason. I'm not going to go back to analog just for DirecTV2PC. Slingbox doesn't require this, my Cyberlink DVD/HDDVD/Blu-Ray software doesn't require this, nothing else I have that displays HD video requires this.

DirecTV requiring HDCP complaint monitors now when they didn't before sounds like DirecTV taking kickbacks from monitor makers to me...

To answer your question, no older recordings do not work anymore either.


----------



## veryoldschool

RunnerFL said:


> That's not an acceptable option. I bought digital monitors and a digital video card for a reason. I'm not going to go back to analog just for DirecTV2PC. Slingbox doesn't require this, my Cyberlink DVD/HDDVD/Blu-Ray software doesn't require this, nothing else I have that displays HD video requires this.
> 
> DirecTV requiring HDCP complaint monitors now when they didn't before sounds like DirecTV taking kickbacks from monitor makers to me...
> 
> To answer your question, no older recordings do not work anymore either.


OK, there isn't much more I can help with.
My test recordings of Planet Earth from '07 played fine when my '09 ones wouldn't.
Of my three PCs only one doesn't have HDCP support, so it's the only one I can test noncomplying playback.

As for why your other players work:
Is your Slingbox outputing HD, or is it a lesser resolution and/or have an analog connection to the DVR?
DVD isn't HD,
your HDDVD/Blu-ray disks may not have HDCP encoded into them, "but" I'd bet, you will run into this with newer disks.
Even the VIA website refers to HDCP for Blu-ray playback, so "it's coming" [whether you like it or not]

*Edit*:
To look at this another way, if your TV doesn't support HDCP, you couldn't watch these recordings straight from the DVR over HDMI. You'd need to change to the analog component outputs.
Why would you expect DirecTV2PC to work otherwise?


----------



## RunnerFL

veryoldschool said:


> As for why your other players work:
> Is your Slingbox outputing HD, or is it a lesser resolution and/or have an analog connection to the DVR?


Yes, HD.



veryoldschool said:


> your HDDVD/Blu-ray disks may not have HDCP encoded into them, "but" I'd bet, you will run into this with newer disks.


Every HD-DVD and Blu Ray disk I have, including brand new releases, play fine.



veryoldschool said:


> Even the VIA website refers to HDCP for Blu-ray playback, so "it's coming" [whether you like it or not]


Oh, I understand what HDCP is and why it's required I just think it's ridiculous that suddenly DirecTV expects me to buy new PC hardware when I didn't have to before.



veryoldschool said:


> *Edit*:
> To look at this another way, if your TV doesn't support HDCP, you couldn't watch these recordings straight from the DVR over HDMI. You'd need to change to the analog component outputs.
> Why would you expect DirecTV2PC to work otherwise?


You're comparing apples to oranges there... A PC Monitor shouldn't be required to be a TV in order to carry out PC functions.


----------



## veryoldschool

RunnerFL said:


> Yes, HD. *but you didn't answer how it's connected*
> 
> Oh, I understand what HDCP is and why it's required I just think it's ridiculous that suddenly DirecTV expects me to buy new PC hardware when I didn't have to before. *You're using Beta software, "helping" to develop a product for release, things change*
> 
> You're comparing apples to oranges there... A PC Monitor shouldn't be required to be a TV in order to carry out PC functions.


Since you're getting the same exact recording off the DVR disk, it is apples to apples. "If this wasn't important", why are the new monitors including HDCP? 
I see that you just don't like it, but that doesn't change things I don't like either.


----------



## taco-man

So does anyone have any ideas on what i can try in order to get the stupid thing to finish activation? (See my previous post for details. post #116 of this thread on page 5)

I'm really surprised at the fact that it just doesn't work at all  and i would be greatly appreciative if someone could offer any suggestions i could try to get it to work.


----------



## JT01

Greetings all,

I installed 5514 Saturday - the previous version uninstalled as part of the 5514 install process. Everything seemed fine and 5514 started working, no problem. After I'd watched a recorded HD show for about 30 minutes, 5514 suddenly quit recognizing the DVR. Rebooted the computer - still didn't recognize the DVR (HR20-700) - rebooted the DVR (menu reset) and 5514 recognized it. Don't know why this occurred, but thought I'd put this on the forum for reference purposes. Anyone else have a similiar experience?


----------



## veryoldschool

JT01 said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> I installed 5514 Saturday - the previous version uninstalled as part of the 5514 install process. Everything seemed fine and 5514 started working, no problem. After I'd watched a recorded HD show for about 30 minutes, 5514 suddenly quit recognizing the DVR. Rebooted the computer - still didn't recognize the DVR (HR20-700) - rebooted the DVR (menu reset) and 5514 recognized it. Don't know why this occurred, but thought I'd put this on the forum for reference purposes. Anyone else have a similiar experience?


You wouldn't believe how bad this is if Windows crashes, while viewing.
The networking doesn't "gracefully" disconnect/recover.


----------



## newmexvike

I give up on beating HDCP protection. I have all the latest drivers on my Nvidia 9400gt (HDMI), onboard VIA sound, and Vizio 42" LCD. It seems silly to do this check when you're just talking about playback. Obviously I paid for DirecTV. Anyhow....

Can someone *please* provide me a copy of ver 4526? I would really like to take advantage of this program. That way people can watch TV on Sunday when I'm hogging the main TV with the NFL ticket.


----------



## leww37334

Does anyone know how to uninstall Directv2pc or Directv Playback advisor in vista?


I have tried Vista's add remove programs, that doesn't work, I have gone into the registry and deleted everything labeled Directv2pc or cyberlink, that didn't work either.


----------



## 69hokie

RunnerFL said:


> I can't play anything. I'm getting "DIRECTV2PC cannot play the video content because your computer or monitor does not support the playback of protected content".
> 
> I was able to play recordings in previous versions, as long as I disabled one of my monitors that is.
> 
> And every time I close DirecTV2PC I get a "DirecTC2PC has stopped working" crash notice.


I feel your pain...I ran into the same thing, card OK, but monitors not. Worked on previous versions, but not this one. I will probably dig out my old DVI-Analog cables (if I can find them) and use them for testing (if they work) since my monitors have both DVI and Analog connections. I really don't use DirectTV2PC much at all other than testing so I won't be rushing out to get "compliant" monitors either. But I do feel your pain:nono2:


----------



## xmguy

MasterChef said:


> Installed fine on my laptop. No joy with my second monitor for this configuration. It appears my second monitor is not HDCP compliant since it is giving the error message that the monitor does not support playing protected content when I move the panel over to that screen and is briefly showing the picture and on the laptop's screen and then a green overlay with a brief period of sound playing.
> 
> In prior versions I've disabled the external monitor to get it to work. I have a docking bay with the external monitor connected via DVI. I'll keep working with it later.


No connecting to S-Video then. :nono2: Bummer.


----------



## The Merg

leww37334 said:


> Does anyone know how to uninstall Directv2pc or Directv Playback advisor in vista?
> 
> I have tried Vista's add remove programs, that doesn't work, I have gone into the registry and deleted everything labeled Directv2pc or cyberlink, that didn't work either.


Try RevoUninstaller. It is a freeware app that is pretty good at cleaning off applications. It will use the applications uninstaller and then search for things that did not get cleaned off.

- Merg


----------



## newmexvike

Hello. I fixed this problem by installing TVersity. It installed FFDshow, which I believe is a codec that I needed. Now directv2PC plays the videos. This thing rocks, great picture.


----------



## leww37334

The Merg said:


> Try RevoUninstaller. It is a freeware app that is pretty good at cleaning off applications. It will use the applications uninstaller and then search for things that did not get cleaned off.
> 
> - Merg


I tried Revo installer, it seemed to get rid of it, 
I tired to do a clean install of 5514 I got an Error 1334. So I installed Ver 5020
It seemed to install fine.

Except that when I try to watch anything I get "An error has occurred" I suspect this may be the HD problem, since everything I have recorded is HD. Off to record some SD and more testing.


----------



## leww37334

SD plays fine, no HD.

Further info, I very recently installed a new video card Nvidia 9500, as I suspected, it is the source of the HD issues (it has no vga connector, and my monitor is not HDCP compliant).

So I went into the computer's bios, switched to my ancient onboard Intel G43 VGA video, and HD plays fine.

New monitor is now on Christmas list.

One step forward, two steps back. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## veryoldschool

leww37334 said:


> SD plays fine, no HD.
> 
> Further info, I very recently installed a new video card Nvidia 9500, as I suspected, it is the source of the HD issues (it has no vga connector, and my monitor is not HDCP compliant).
> 
> So I went into the computer's bios, switched to my ancient onboard Intel G43 VGA video, and HD plays fine.
> 
> New monitor is now on Christmas list.
> 
> One step forward, two steps back. :lol::lol::lol:


 Didn't your new card come with the DVI-VGA adapter(s), like mine do?


----------



## leww37334

veryoldschool said:


> Didn't your new card come with the DVI-VGA adapter(s), like mine do?


I assumed (bad assumption?), that that adapter would still give a digital signal, I will give it a try and report back, Thanks again for your help.


----------



## pfueri

When this first started Direct2pc it worked for me and I reported everything . Then about 4 releases ago every time I tried to play anything it would say my monitor does not support protected video or it would say the audio was protected .I have tried every release and have posted about it and to this day still I have the same problems I posted about 6 monthes ago and still nothing has changed . Why has this not been fixed ? I have read all the post and have tried all the things other people have tried still no workie anymore . Like I said before It worked before. The only thing on all 3 of my dvr's that will play now is Man Caves .


----------



## veryoldschool

pfueri said:


> When this first started Direct2pc it worked for me and I reported everything . Then about 4 releases ago every time I tried to play anything it would say my monitor does not support protected video or it would say the audio was protected .I have tried every release and have posted about it and to this day still I have the same problems I posted about 6 monthes ago and still nothing has changed . Why has this not been fixed ? I have read all the post and have tried all the things other people have tried still no workie anymore . Like I said before It worked before. The only thing on all 3 of my dvr's that will play now is Man Caves .


This software is developing, "forward" to what DirecTV wants it to do.
What does you Advisor log show?
Content protection isn't going away, "but" there are some work-a-rounds.
Video: use VGA connection if your DVI card/monitor doesn't support HDCP.
Audio: update drivers, disable digital output(s).
"Currently" XP doesn't allow the audio work-a-round, and I can't say this will change, since it's Microsoft and I don't see them working on this.
It really falls on the audio chip maker/supplier to update their drivers, and from what I'm seeing, they're not working on it either.


----------



## houskamp

My biggest compliant is that it's a network hog.. even wired (same results wireless) and only using 15% of a 100mb connection it slows my internet to a crawl and causes chat and messengers to disconnect..
It shouldn't effect my internet as it's thru a switch to a separate router.. CPU load is less than 20% too..


----------



## veryoldschool

houskamp said:


> My biggest compliant is that it's a network hog.. even wired (same results wireless) and only using 15% of a 100mb connection it slows my internet to a crawl and causes chat and messengers to disconnect..
> It shouldn't effect my internet as it's thru a switch to a separate router.. CPU load is less than 20% too..


 
I logged into DBStalk chatroom.
Started DirecTV2PC and picked a MPEG-2 HD.
Then had outlook "send & receive". All worked fine and the chatroom didn't log me out.


----------



## houskamp

veryoldschool said:


> I logged into DBStalk chatroom.
> Started DirecTV2PC and picked a MPEG-2 HD.
> Then had outlook "send & receive". All worked fine and the chatroom didn't log me out.


 kicks me in anywhere from 30 seconds to maybe 15 minutes max..


----------



## veryoldschool

houskamp said:


> kicks me in anywhere from 30 seconds to maybe 15 minutes max..


 It was longer than 30 sec, but not nearly 30 mins for my test.


----------



## leww37334

leww37334 said:


> I assumed (bad assumption?), that that adapter would still give a digital signal, I will give it a try and report back, Thanks again for your help.


EUREKA, (in fact I just finished watching Eureka), I added the VGA adapter to one of the DVI connectors and attached the VGA cable, at first I got the "dual monitor" nag, so I went into NVidia control panel and disabled the DVI display and everything works.

I am trying to get up the nerve to try 5514 again.


----------



## pfueri

veryoldschool said:


> This software is developing, "forward" to what DirecTV wants it to do.
> What does you Advisor log show?
> Content protection isn't going away, "but" there are some work-a-rounds.
> Video: use VGA connection if your DVI card/monitor doesn't support HDCP.
> Audio: update drivers, disable digital output(s).
> "Currently" XP doesn't allow the audio work-a-round, and I can't say this will change, since it's Microsoft and I don't see them working on this.
> It really falls on the audio chip maker/supplier to update their drivers, and from what I'm seeing, they're not working on it either.


 I have all green lights on the advisor . I have all the latest drivers . I have two monitors one HP 24in HDMI , Dell with a dvi to vga adapter . running in extended desktop mode . I'm useing my anolog onboard audio


----------



## veryoldschool

pfueri said:


> I have all green lights on the advisor . I have all the latest drivers . I have two monitors one HP 24in HDMI , Dell with a dvi to vga adapter . running in extended desktop mode . I'm useing my anolog onboard audio


Could you post the advisor log? [not the green/red, but the "save log" option at the bottom] 
What is your sound chip?
What OS?
And what exactly is your error? [video or audio]


----------



## taco-man

taco-man said:


> I get activation failed, could not connect to internet
> I have windows 7 x64 build 7600 (RTM)
> The port that it requested be forwarded is (through router), and i turned windows firewall and my anti-virus off just to be extra sure they were not causing the problem. Program is run as administrator
> 
> *EDIT:* Heres an odd thing. I used a packet sniffer (wireshark) and i see it going out and connecting to the update site when it checks for updates, but i never see any traffic at all when its trying to activate or if i click retry activation button. Not really sure what to make of that.
> 
> ...


OK for everyone who is having issues activating *make sure your proxy settings are correct for Internet Explorer* as the directv2pc application uses the ones set in internet explorer. I just use mozilla so i never noticed until now they were wrong. Once i corrected them everything worked perfectly.

I mentioned before that i couldn't see the packets going out for the activation but i could see them going out for the update. Apparently the update checker doesn't use the proxy settings for IE, but the activation thing does haha. In my case the proxy server it was trying to connect to from IE was on the loopback interface so it never went out as a packet so the packetsniffer never saw it and my proxy server was off when i was testing it so it never got passed on :lol: Anyway the point is check your proxy settings in IE. For most home users you probably dont need one enabled (but if you change anything write down what the settings were first just in case!). The settings for it is in internet explorer at Tools->Internet Options->Connection (tab)->LAN Settings


----------



## roywatson

I have tried to get an activation key using 3 different e-mail addresses (same domain) today and have gotten nothing. I have spam filters turned off.

Any clue as to what is wrong ?


----------



## canesice

the newest version works great! Finally multi-mon support. Watching trailer park boys in HD all is well!!!


woot!!

Windows Vista SP2 64 Bit
Nvidia GeForce 8800GT
Intel Q9300 Quad core
4 GB RAM

100MB network, everything wired..


----------



## azentropy

roywatson said:


> I have tried to get an activation key using 3 different e-mail addresses (same domain) today and have gotten nothing. I have spam filters turned off.
> 
> Any clue as to what is wrong ?


Same here. My old key is telling me too many activations. Tried with multiple email accounts and never get anything.


----------



## Deezul

I'm not sure if this is a DIRECTV2PC issue or a problem with my home network. I'm watching from a computer with a wired connection. I have three HR20s. While trying to watch a show from two different receivers, I'd get about 10 minutes or so in before I get an error about not being able to connect to the Network. After the initial verification of DIRECTV2PC, does the software keep calling home? Or is this a problem with my home network? Within the past two weeks, I've had a problem with my home router dropping HTTP packets, but checking email or Xbox Live connections are unaffected. A router/home network issue, or software issue?


----------



## heddhunter

Hi there everybody. I'm using DirecTV2PC 5514 from this thread on a Vista system. It's actually a Mac Pro running Vista with Boot Camp. The digital output from the Mac is plugged into a Yamaha receiver. The problem is I can't get 5.1 audio out of the DirecTV2PC app. I have the latest drivers, the sound control panel is set up properly, all the tests play Dolby Digital and DTS just fine. I've played video files with DTS and AC3 audio in other apps and they work great. It's just DTV2PC that refuses to play ball. Any ideas how I can convince it to transmit Dolby Digital to the receiver?


----------



## veryoldschool

heddhunter said:


> Hi there everybody. I'm using DirecTV2PC 5514 from this thread on a Vista system. It's actually a Mac Pro running Vista with Boot Camp. The digital output from the Mac is plugged into a Yamaha receiver. The problem is I can't get 5.1 audio out of the DirecTV2PC app. I have the latest drivers, the sound control panel is set up properly, all the tests play Dolby Digital and DTS just fine. I've played video files with DTS and AC3 audio in other apps and they work great. It's just DTV2PC that refuses to play ball. Any ideas how I can convince it to transmit Dolby Digital to the receiver?


Since this app is not really for use on a HTPC, it's only two channel sound. The file name when first released was: DIRECTV_Standard2ch.Vxxx


----------



## breevesdc

Hello. I've been having problems running DirecTV2PC on my computer. It seems to work sometimes and not work others. Right now, I'm in the "not working" stage and have been for several days despite several attempts to resolve the issue. If I launch DirecTV2PC, it consistently finds 0 receivers (even through I have 2 HR2x receivers on my network). Curiously, in my troubleshooting, I noticed that the software will "find" one or both of my HR's if I disable ZoneAlarm. But it still will not play any programs in the List. It gives me an error message stating "Unable to play content" or something like that. But the Playlist comes up and is correct (updated with newly recorded programs) each time I launch the software and it successfully brings up a playlist.

I find the whole ZoneAlarm thing weird since I know that DirecTV2PC is cleared by ZoneAlarm to access the internet and is cleared to act as a server. And furthermore, I have not been able to find any posts about people saying that DirecTV2PC will not work with ZoneAlarm. But even disabling it will not allow me to play programs from the playlist.

Any ideas? Thank you.

Brian


----------



## veryoldschool

breevesdc said:


> I find the whole ZoneAlarm thing weird since I know that DirecTV2PC is cleared by ZoneAlarm to access the internet and is cleared to act as a server. And furthermore, I have not been able to find any posts about people saying that DirecTV2PC will not work with ZoneAlarm. But even disabling it will not allow me to play programs from the playlist.
> 
> Any ideas? Thank you.
> 
> Brian


 Firewalls have caused some problems with others [Norton, etc.], so I'd guess you're in the right place.
DirecTV2PC is a client not a server. I'd also "guess" that there is a port not being opened for the streaming to start [when you can see the server/HR].
I'd turn off all firewalls [Windows too] and see what you can find.


----------



## breevesdc

Thanks for your reply.

I turned off ZoneAlarm and then tried DirecTV2PC and all I could get was the playlist to come up. It would not play anything. I'll try totally diabling ZA and then rebooting my machine (so that it never launches) and see if that works. If so, then we can isolate ZA as the culprit. I'm surprised that no one else seems to have had issues with D*2PC and Zone Alarm if that is the issue. I thought ZA was fairly prevalent out there one Windows PCs.

Brian


----------



## Justin23

I tried to access the DIRECTV2PC page on the D* website, but it doesn't appear you can DL the beta anymore. Is this correct?

J


----------



## HDinVT

veryoldschool said:


> It looks that way to me. There was a version that gave me this problem [even with analog] for MEG-4 "planet earth", but if I switched over to the older MPEG-2 recording [of the same show] it played fine.
> This version has fixed the analog playback of MPEG-4.
> 
> "I see" two problems:
> My Dell 2007 WFP has HDCP support, but not sure about yours. Check the Dell site and see if they mention it [at all]. If so then this shouldn't be a problem.
> The nVidia [while a good card] falls "just short" of what you need for using the DVI to monitor connection. You'd need a 7900 or higher.
> 
> So, I'd try the VGA [analog] connection first and see if you can play back HD [like I can].
> Then "if" you Dell supports HDCP, I'd [as I did] look for one of the ATI 3xxx chip video cards. They're ~$50-100. Newegg has been good for me.
> What makes a great "gaming card" isn't really needed for this app.
> 
> Here's what the Advisor "more info" shows:


That works(going analog). At least in this version; I can play all content again.

Also, from the research I did on the internet the Dell monitor I have does NOT support HDCP, so I would need to upgrade my graphics card and monitor. Probably won't my old eyes cant tell the difference between the VGA and DVI connections.


----------



## veryoldschool

Justin23 said:


> I tried to access the DIRECTV2PC page on the D* website, but it doesn't appear you can DL the beta anymore. Is this correct?
> 
> J


I just downloaded their version off their site.


----------



## Alamei

Add me to the list of people that this release breaks all playback for. Anything I try to play just gives me the dreaded 'protected content cannot be played back at this time' message. There also seems to be something odd about this release, in that, after upgrading, even uninstalling and reverting to the older release hasn't restored playback functionality. Anyone else experienced something similar? It would really be nice if D2PC had some sort of log where you could see _why_ the protection was failing. Playback appears to fluctuate between working and not every version or two for me, despite the fact that the rest of my hardware/software setup and network remain unchanged.

It seems rather silly to create software that could potentially be an excellent addition to their repertoire and a great selling point, then render it essentially useless for many people by putting up draconian content protection standards that apparently can't even be met by legitimate software and hardware. As someone said earlier in the thread, we're clearly already paying for DTV service, and if we really wanted to capture something, we could just go out and buy a SlingBox. I'm sure their hand is being forced by the content owners, but I'm not sure if this product will ever be useful to the average DTV customer if the protection scheme isn't revised to be slightly more forgiving.


----------



## veryoldschool

Alamei said:


> Add me to the list of people that this release breaks all playback for. Anything I try to play just gives me the dreaded 'protected content cannot be played back at this time' message. There also seems to be something odd about this release, in that, after upgrading, even uninstalling and reverting to the older release hasn't restored playback functionality. Anyone else experienced something similar? It would really be nice if D2PC had some sort of log where you could see _why_ the protection was failing. Playback appears to fluctuate between working and not every version or two for me, despite the fact that the rest of my hardware/software setup and network remain unchanged.
> 
> It seems rather silly to create software that could potentially be an excellent addition to their repertoire and a great selling point, then render it essentially useless for many people by putting up draconian content protection standards that apparently can't even be met by legitimate software and hardware. As someone said earlier in the thread, we're clearly already paying for DTV service, and if we really wanted to capture something, we could just go out and buy a SlingBox. I'm sure their hand is being forced by the content owners, but I'm not sure if this product will ever be useful to the average DTV customer if the protection scheme isn't revised to be slightly more forgiving.


Posting your advisor log might help, both to see why and to try to help.


----------



## Alamei

veryoldschool said:


> Posting your advisor log might help, both to see why and to try to help.


Sure thing: 


Code:


CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz - [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR] 	 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS - [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR]
System Memory : 2048 MB - [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR] 	 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3 - [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR] 	 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GTS - [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR] 	 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes - [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR] 	 
Graphics card video memory : 640 MB	 	 
Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.9038 - [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR] 	 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) - [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR] 	 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller - Packet Scheduler Miniport - [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR] 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Windows Mobile-based Device #8 - [COLOR="Green"]Yes[/COLOR] 
	 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525	 	 
System language : 0409 ENU English English	 	 
Time : Mon Aug 10 21:28:26 2009 	 	 
Computer : Desktop	 	 
System Name : FIREFLY

All systems go, captain! There's more the 2GB of memory in the system, but that detection issue is mentioned earlier in the thread, and is likely irrelevant. I also only have one monitor attached (22" Samsung), so I never had the multiple-monitor issues some folks were running into.

EDIT: Well, found the answer: *Of all the things to be causing the disruption, it was my Windows Mobile smartphone*. Whenever you dock the phone to a system, Windows tries to treat it as a new network adapter. Apparently the new version of D2PC does _not_ like the extra network adapter (or perhaps the type of adapter that the phone creates), despite the fact that the Advisor seems perfectly happy with it. This is entirely reproducible, as well. Dock the phone: no playback. Take it out: 100% playback. To anyone else experiencing the protected content issue: Try disabling/removing everything but your primary network connection and see if it helps. If this was already a known issue, I apologize for bringing it up again, but can anyone from the DTV team comment on why the extra network adapter would cause D2PC to freak out?


----------



## veryoldschool

Alamei said:


> Well, found the answer: *Of all the things to be causing the disruption, it was my Windows Mobile smartphone*. Whenever you dock the phone to a system, Windows tries to treat it as a new network adapter. Apparently the new version of D2PC does _not_ like whatever manner of adapter gets created for the phone, despite the fact that the Advisor seems perfectly happy with it. This is entirely reproducible, as well. Dock the phone: No playback. Take it out: 100% playback. Anyone else experiencing protected content issue: Try disabling/removing everything but your primary network connection and see if it helps. If this was already a known issue, I apologize for bringing it up again.


Thanks for posting this.
I have never heard of this before [but will remember it now], so hopefully this will help others.


----------



## Alamei

veryoldschool said:


> Thanks for posting this.
> I have never heard of this before [but will remember it now], so hopefully this will help others.


I would definitely like to hear from other members having the protected content issue on whether they have multiple network adapters (Windows Mobile-related or otherwise). Can anyone else here reproduce this issue to confirm that it's not some odd amalgamation of settings on my system that's causing the glitch with a WM smartphone attached?


----------



## diffdrummer

Anybody trying this with the built-in ATI HD 3200 integrated chipset? I've updated my system to the latest ATI Catalyst driver and I get a Playback Advisor failure in the "Graphics Card Driver". Clicking on the more info tells me I need to install the latest AMD/ATI Catalyst software (which I have done)

Relevant portion of log below:

GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics	Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3	Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics	Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics (0x9610) 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 700 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.632.0.0	No More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.6973 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Analog	Yes


----------



## Drew2k

Alamei said:


> If this was already a known issue, I apologize for bringing it up again, but can anyone from the DTV team comment on why the extra network adapter would cause D2PC to freak out?


My guess is that it's seen as attempt to circumvent the requirement that viewing is within the DIRECTV customers home network, for example, like how VPN tunneling into DIRECTV2PC is blocked... Just a WAG.


----------



## Alamei

Drew2k said:


> My guess is that it's seen as attempt to circumvent the requirement that viewing is within the DIRECTV customers home network, for example, like how VPN tunneling into DIRECTV2PC is blocked... Just a WAG.


Good thought, Drew, but wouldn't that only affect VPN systems like Hamachi that create a pseudo-adapter? Cisco and CheckPoint, for instance, don't add any network adapters to the system, they just modify the existing connections (a practice which can cause all manner of issues, but I digress). I don't have any VPNs configured on the computer that has D2PC installed, however, so I am unable to test your theory. Anyone else here able to chime in on this one?


----------



## SomeClown

Greetings,

I have the latest version of the beta (5514 I believe) and yet get questionable performance, especially on HD content. The computer I'm running this on has very high specs:

i7 Extreme (8 cores)
12 GB
RAID-10 with 4 15k SAS drives, dedicated RAID controller
Dual Gb NICs
Full Cisco infrastructure, all CAT-6 cabling fully certified
Twin NVidia GTX 280 Cards
Dell 30" Monitor
Windows 7 64-bit

I can't see where I should be having problems, but I am. Standard Definition content plays *mostly* error free, enough so to be watchable and non-distracting. HD content is, however, completely unwatchable. It stutters, hops around, and generally feels like I'm trying to watch a HD Movie preview on a 56k modem.

Thoughts?


----------



## veryoldschool

SomeClown said:


> Greetings,
> 
> I have the latest version of the beta (5514 I believe) and yet get questionable performance, especially on HD content. The computer I'm running this on has very high specs:
> 
> i7 Extreme (8 cores)
> 12 GB
> RAID-10 with 4 15k SAS drives, dedicated RAID controller
> Dual Gb NICs
> Full Cisco infrastructure, all CAT-6 cabling fully certified
> Twin NVidia GTX 280 Cards
> Dell 30" Monitor
> Windows 7 64-bit
> 
> I can't see where I should be having problems, but I am. Standard Definition content plays *mostly* error free, enough so to be watchable and non-distracting. HD content is, however, completely unwatchable. It stutters, hops around, and generally feels like I'm trying to watch a HD Movie preview on a 56k modem.
> 
> Thoughts?


You got hardware that's for sure.
What you're describing sounds like you're on a poor powerline/wireless network.
I couldn't begin to work you through your network, other than to try a very simple connection and see if things change.
I've got a five year old P4, Vista 32, and a wired network, which had this playing fine for all types of recordings.


----------



## SomeClown

veryoldschool said:


> You got hardware that's for sure.
> What you're describing sounds like you're on a poor powerline/wireless network.
> I couldn't begin to work you through your network, other than to try a very simple connection and see if things change.
> I've got a five year old P4, Vista 32, and a wired network, which had this playing fine for all types of recordings.


Yeah, I'm thinking I may need to start moving through the QoS settings on the infrastructure... it really does seem network related. Sometimes with a lot of gear you can tune yourself right into a big hole of badness.


----------



## veryoldschool

SomeClown said:


> Yeah, I'm thinking I may need to start moving through the QoS settings on the infrastructure... it really does seem network related. Sometimes with a lot of gear you can tune yourself right into a big hole of badness.


Latency [or variation in it] seems to be the problem with streaming.


----------



## SomeClown

Classic problem... sometimes the easiest to overlook: the port had reset and mismatched with the Directv device. So, the Directv was set to whatever... 100Mb/Full Duplex and the port had reset to auto and negotiated to 10/Half. Always causes latency, always. Anyhow, the upshot is the system seems to be working flawlessly... now I can move on to *****ing about features... 

Cool stuff though, maybe it'll keep me from buying a Slingbox for a while.


----------



## tonymus

Thank you, thank you, disabling my system's Digital Audio did the trick!


----------



## JimMariner

I am not sure if anyone has tried thier Windows Media Center Remote Control with DirecT2PC yet, but I just did with this latest version and it works pretty well.

This is by far the best version of this software I have used yet. I use my laptop on it's wireless N connection. I also play the DTV Content on a 32 Toshiba HD LCD via an HDMI Cable ocassionally too. 

I find that the HD Content played is the smoothest I have seen so far.

I am running The Final WIN7 64BIT release too. Laptop specs are in my signature.


----------



## veryoldschool

JimMariner said:


> I am not sure if anyone has tried thier Windows Media Center Remote Control with DirecT2PC yet, but I just did with this latest version and it works pretty well.


 You're a bit late to this party. 
A year ago I found the MCE remote to function with this app.:lol:


----------



## JimMariner

Never really tought of trying it till today, and I have never seen it or remember seeing anything about it working. Normal for me, always a day late and a dollar short :lol:


----------



## the1who

I tried searching my problem but nothing has come up...but some have shown similar items to my problems but I have tried their resolutions with nothing helping. 

I have the latest software that was released on 7/30 for the R-22 (0312) I do believe. That was before I tried the D2PC feature. I tried it, it worked on two computers being able to view the DVR lists, but one being my laptop can't play for the screen capture protection of the onboard graphics card. My other desktop PC can't play initially as it would lock up hardcore. It would start to play but the graphics driver would lock according to what I was seeing. So I just got done updating but haven't really messed with that feature or checked connectivity between D2PC and this desktop. I tried doing it today and it doesn't see my receiver anymore. No new software on the receiver and I'm running the same D2PC software that this discussion thread is for where it worked but crashed previously. So not sure why it's not seeing it, I can see the pings between the computer and the receiver using a live view of the connectivity with peer guardian and comodo firewall network viewer. I also am pinging the receiver just fine. All extras are turned off and they are not interfering. In fact I had more on when it was working and seeing the receiver than it is now. 

I have some port information that I observed with PG and Comodo. I have added those even to the router exceptions. Still not helping. But for now that's about it. I haven't uninstalled and installed the online beta version yet. A bit baffled why it saw it before and not now when really there was no change. I can use the receiver to connect to PCs and the internet still, so really confused. I wished that the D2PC software would let you add some customizations such as directing it to the correct location possibly instead of sniffing the network. It would be more easier for those of us that have a complex network. More so than the average setup IMO.


----------



## veryoldschool

Do a menu restart of the DVR.
If the PC crashes, the DVR(s) don't handle it very well.


----------



## the1who

Sorry, forgot to mention, I've done a restart on both the DVR and the PC for good measure. Should I do a red button restart?


----------



## veryoldschool

the1who said:


> Sorry, forgot to mention, I've done a restart on both the DVR and the PC for good measure. Should I do a red button restart?


 menu restart is better than a RBR, but both are a reboot.
You might look at rebooting your router.


----------



## the1who

veryoldschool said:


> menu restart is better than a RBR, but both are a reboot.
> You might look at rebooting your router.


Ok, well I did the menu restart today and it didn't change anything, I'll try rebooting the router here next...as I was writing this I opened up D2PC and it still doesn't find the RCVR.

Update:
I rebooted the router...didn't help.

It's more complex than I had imagined. Basically it sees the receiver at first, which everytime I open the application I can see the beginnings to list the recordings with the date and time in the upper left hand corner. That's with both units wireless. I made the computer go solely on the wired part and now just trying to get the two to communicate again. The router I suppose was being over-driven as I would see it reboot itself. So now I get what's causing all the problems. I'll probably go through a whole session now turning one thing off and back on after another. Still working on it.

Update2:

I did this, I removed power to the wireless ethernet adapter to the R-22, reinstated the power. I then selected the menu restart. It came back up and I tried connecting with this version of D2PC and it overwhelms my computer but it didn't crash it this time as I was lucky enough to close it out before it went to h e double l. I then tried it on my wife's laptop, more so the reason of why I was trying to get it to work, and it works just peachy fine. Ugh! It like streams without a hiccup unless I start messing with the remote controls, if you call them that. Well her laptop has a better boasting system than mine in a manner of speaking since it runs a AMD Turion X2 and I run AMD Athlon 64, but this system boasts a better graphics card in my opinion, at least for gaming. Her laptop did really good, plus it's on Vista and the desktop is on XP, which with her system I run 2gb of ready boost on top of 2gb ram. I can go into all the specs if someone really wants them but that's about it, my desktop must now bow for video streaming to the laptop category


----------



## kevin o

I just upgraded computer & then Directv2pc software to ver 5314. Now I can only play content from HD channels - not from SD channels. I ran the advisor & updated my drivers, but still can't play SD content.

Here is the advisor log:

CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2392 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=11 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=4, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2394 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core 2 Quad Q6600 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2	Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI display adapter (0x94C3) 
Screen Capture Protection : No	No More Info
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=No 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 128 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.632.0.0	No More Info
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=8.01.01.921 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## JT01

Greetings all,

I recently upgraded to v. 5514 and have no problem at all with HD programming. However, I continue to have a flicker problem with SD, the same as in the previous version. The screen will flicker whenever watching SD programming, usually at some point within every 15 seconds to 1 minute. Needless to say this is annoying. Everything is green in the Playback Advisor, I'm using the latest Nvidia drivers, all network connections are wired. Log is as follows:

CPU : Intel Pentium III Xeon processor	Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E8400 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3008 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=23, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel Pentium III Xeon processor 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2999 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess= 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB	Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3	Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 8600 GT Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 8600 GT 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.9038	Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.11.9038 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Realtek RTL8168/8111 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport	Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Mon Aug 17 17:15:31 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : JIM-0808

If anyone has any ideas, please reply. Thank you.

P.S. I wonder if this situation is explained in any way by the phenomenon of video tearing - see what I mean by clicking here. The effect I have, however, is far more pronounced than in this example - it's like the whole screen losing vertical sync for a frame or 2. Hope this helps, though.


----------



## stlmike

My friendly names do not show up in the Direct2PC application. Is there anything special I need to do to enable them?


----------



## veryoldschool

stlmike said:


> My friendly names do not show up in the Direct2PC application. Is there anything special I need to do to enable them?


 Not within the DirecTV2PC app. It might be due to the firmware [version] on your DVR. I just looked at mine, and see the friendly name, followed by the receiver ID.


----------



## stlmike

veryoldschool said:


> Not within the DirecTV2PC app. It might be due to the firmware [version] on your DVR. I just looked at mine, and see the friendly name, followed by the receiver ID.


I'm using 2 HR20-700's and 1 HR22-100. All are on the latest NR. I've used nearly every version of Direct2PC from the original on and I've never seen friendly names. I wonder what else it could be...


----------



## veryoldschool

stlmike said:


> I'm using 2 HR20-700's and 1 HR22-100. All are on the latest NR. I've used nearly every version of Direct2PC from the original on and I've never seen friendly names. I wonder what else it could be...


 The next NR


----------



## stlmike

veryoldschool said:


> The next NR


Hopefully, although the patch notes don't mention anything new or improved for Direct2PC. I trust your comment was from personal experience


----------



## xmguy

The Merg said:


> Well, as usual I ran the Playback Advisor and it says I fail in multiple categories. When I run DirecTV2PC, it works pretty well for me. I get a little bit of stuttering every now and then, but I can't complain too much. I am only streaming SD though as I only have an R22-100. My advisor results are as follows:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.60GHz                       [COLOR=Red]No[/COLOR]
> GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS          [COLOR=Green]Yes[/COLOR]
> System Memory : 2048 MB                                       [COLOR=green]Yes[/COLOR]
> Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3                  [COLOR=Green]Yes[/COLOR]
> Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GS                        [COLOR=Red]No[/COLOR]
> Screen Capture Protection : Yes                               [COLOR=Green]Yes[/COLOR]
> Graphics card video memory : 256 MB
> Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.8208                           [COLOR=green]Yes[/COLOR]
> Video Connection Type : Digital (without HDCP)                [COLOR=Red]No[/COLOR]
> Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) PRO/100                  [COLOR=green]Yes[/COLOR]
> Program version : 1.0.0.1525
> System language : 0409 ENU English English
> Time : Thu Jul 30 22:53:49 2009
> Computer : Desktop
> System Name : DESKTOP
> 
> One interesting thing is that it displays my system RAM as being only 2GB when I really have 2.5GB installed. I also find it interesting that it states my GPU is fine, but it doesn't like my video card. Of course, the GEForce 7800GS is not listed to begin with as a compatible card.
> 
> - Merg


Same here. I'm able to stream my R22-200 via Wi-Fi over 802.11G connection (on router, for some reason capped at 5MB)
Plays fine. I have a Dell Studio 1555.


----------



## stlmike

Another quirk that I'm noticing is that when I bring up Direct2PC and it starts in my secondary monitor, it will load, but not start playback until I drag the window onto the main monitor. After that it works fine in either display. I'm assuming this is just an issue with the newly enabled dual monitor support, but it is odd. Any one else seeing this?


----------



## CCarncross

stlmike said:


> Another quirk that I'm noticing is that when I bring up Direct2PC and it starts in my secondary monitor, it will load, but not start playback until I drag the window onto the main monitor. After that it works fine in either display. I'm assuming this is just an issue with the newly enabled dual monitor support, but it is odd. Any one else seeing this?


If it has anything at all to do with Directx rendering, that is completely normal. In the old days, directx would not even render anything but a black screen if you werent tryin go to view on the primary display.


----------



## mcap42

Hello all.

Don't know if anyone else has had this problem, but just recently I am getting audio on SD broadcasts, but none on HD broadcasts with DirecTV2PC. Video looks splendid, and I get no errors. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## tbolt

Thanks JSchmitt

From Post # 127 in the 5102 discussion forum

PROBLEM SOLVED! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------

I now have DirecTV2PC running fine on my laptop. The problem was that SSDP was set to manual, not automatic. I had previously just been looking to see that it was running. But then I ran this:

UPnPTest.exe

I found it in another thread on this same website. It diagnosed the problem and then linked me to the solution.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

The stuttering and random pixelation problems I had were resolved by
getting UPnPTest.exe to pass. You can Google it, I'm sure.

I had to delete the URL from JSchmitt because I'm not allowed to due to my low post count.

When I first ran it, my system would only pass the first 2 tests

I also had to re-boot my HR-20 afterwards.

Very happy now.


----------



## tbolt

I may have spoken too soon.

I still get occasional stuttering in the video and audio
although it is greatly reduced.

From reading previos posts, it would appear that most
if not all are seeing the same signature.

Additional buffering in the software should be explored
by the authors.

I read in a previous post where a user installed a 2nd NIC 
in his PC - that would remove the router from the equation.

I'm running low on ideas how to attack this.

Suggestions are welcome.


----------



## veryoldschool

tbolt said:


> I may have spoken too soon.
> 
> I still get occasional stuttering in the video and audio
> although it is greatly reduced.
> 
> From reading previos posts, it would appear that most
> if not all are seeing the same signature.
> 
> Suggestions are welcome.


With a wired network, I don't see/have this problem at all.


----------



## tbolt

I also have a wired network.

Is there anything you did to optimize your system to make it work?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

tbolt said:


> I also have a wired network.
> 
> Is there anything you did to optimize your system to make it work?
> 
> Thanks


 Not that I can think of. DirecTV2PC has been pretty much a "plug & Play" app.

What is the Advisor log from your laptop look like?


----------



## tbolt

It's not a laptop it's a workstation:

Here is the log:
Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2398 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2397 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core Duo TXX (Conroe) 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3 Yes 
Graphics Card : NVIDIA GeForce 9600 GT Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: NVIDIA 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: GeForce 9600 GT 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : NVAPI RGBOverlay=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 6.14.11.9038 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.11.9038 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Sun Aug 23 11:39:16 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : THUNDERBOLT 


Last night as I was watching the NFL Network on my Sony LCD TV
with the DVR on it I noticed that it was stuttering on me, then I remembered having problems with this channel in the past (last year) - stuttering.

It was the same program I was using for testing yesterday when I posted.

So, my apologies, I will have to be more careful what I'm testing and how quickly I report the results.

Right now I'm watching the US Open Tennis on CBS - recording it
and watching it with directv2pc at the same time and it looks great!
(On both the workstation and the TV)


----------



## tbolt

Is it possible to have 2 NICs installed on the same workstation?

1 for Internet connectivity
1 dedicated for a hard wired Ethernet connection to the HD DVR


----------



## TheRatPatrol

Every time I try to upgrade my driver software it says that I still have the old version. I have a Radeon 9800 Pro. It currently has version 6.14, I'm trying to upgrade to version 9.3.1.

What am I doing wrong? 

Thanks

EDIT: Never mind, it did upgrade the video driver to 9.3, but I still get the "graphics card cannot display screen capture protected content". Am I SOL, do I need to buy a new graphics card?


----------



## veryoldschool

TheRatPatrol said:


> What am I doing wrong?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> EDIT: Never mind, it did upgrade the video driver to 9.3, but I still get the "graphics card cannot display screen capture protected content". Am I SOL, do I need to buy a new graphics card?


I had a 9600 and it simply wasn't up to it.

These are the [working] ATI ones:

*ATI (minimum requirements)*
X1800 series, X1900 series 
*ATI (recommended requirements)*
ATI Radeon HD 2400, 2600, 2900, 3400, 3600, 3800 series
Video RAM: Graphics card memory requires 256MB or above.


----------



## veryoldschool

tbolt said:


> Is it possible to have 2 NICs installed on the same workstation?
> 
> 1 for Internet connectivity
> 1 dedicated for a hard wired Ethernet connection to the HD DVR


 You can have two NICs installed, but "normally" they're going to be two networks, which would make DirecTV2PC hard to activate and download the software/codec that this version does.


----------



## JonW

Finally dual monitor support! And I can use it on my system even though I'm not sure my DVI LCD monitors actually support HDCP.

I had to get a new registration key, and oddly it wouldn't work until I re-installed.

I'm watching an SD program right now and it sure would be nice if I could get rid of the black bars on the sides. When I maximize it to full screen they do go away on my 4:3 monitor which is neat.

I also like how the player keeps working even when I drag the window from one monitor to the other. Nice touch.


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

Is D* still giving out keys. I've tried three times to get a validation key and no dice. I did look in my junk folders and I've waited for numerous days and nada.


----------



## tbolt

VOS,

What do you have for a Graphics Card?
CPU type?

Thanks


----------



## veryoldschool

tbolt said:


> VOS,
> 
> What do you have for a Graphics Card?
> CPU type?
> 
> Thanks


I've got three, but my "weakest" is an old Pentium 4 HT [3.4 GHz] with an Asus 3650 [ATI chip] video card [since I've got an AGP slot]. The Dell monitor supports HDCP. My SoundMax [ADI] sound chip doesn't have digital output [no HDCP issues there].

here is the advisor log:

CPU : Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz Upgrade Recommended More Info 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 3397 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=3, dwLibStepping=4 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 1, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=2 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 1, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=3398 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=1 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Pentium 4 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2 Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 3600 Series Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor AGP (0x9596) 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=Yes 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 512 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.561.0.0 Yes 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.01.01.849 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Wed Aug 26 15:59:45 2009


----------



## mkstretch

Ok when I click activate it say I may now view protected content press finish but theres no finish button, but then 2 seconds after that it asks me to activate it again. It keeps doing this over and over again. So I cant use it. Anyone know why this is happening.


----------



## jbwitt

Does anybody have Directv2pc working with an Intel G45 chipset? I can't find a driver that works.


----------



## tbolt

A driver for what?

All of the Intel motherboard drivers can be downloaded from the Intel Web Site.


----------



## tbolt

Doug,

The Playback Advisor needs to be updated.

It complains that my XFX Radeon HD 4650 
Graphics Card Driver needs to be updated.

I have the current driver installed and it works fine.

See my log below:


Check Item PC Playback Ready? Info 
CPU : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz Yes 
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 2393 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 6, dwLibModel=15, dwLibStepping=6 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 2, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=2, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=0 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 2, dwLibTotalLogicals=2 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6600 @ 2.40GHz 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=GenuineIntel 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=2397 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=Core Duo TXX (Conroe) 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 4650 Yes 
System Memory : 2048 MB Yes 
Operating System : Windows XP Service Pack 3 Yes 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 4650 Yes 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc. 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon Graphics Processor (0x9498) 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=Yes 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=No 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass Yes 
Graphics card video memory : 1024 MB 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.640.0.0 No More Info 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=6.14.10.6983 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP) Yes 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Intel(R) 82566DC Gigabit Network Connection - Packet Scheduler Miniport Yes 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525 
System language : 0409 ENU English English 
Time : Thu Aug 27 11:04:40 2009 
Computer : Desktop 
System Name : THUNDERBOLT


----------



## mkstretch

mkstretch said:


> Ok when I click activate it say I may now view protected content press finish but theres no finish button, but then 2 seconds after that it asks me to activate it again. It keeps doing this over and over again. So I cant use it. Anyone know why this is happening.


 I uninstalled it with Revo uninstaller an reinstalled and now its working. It plays HD progamming fine but if I fast forward or rewind, the picture gets pixely and jumpy. My PC is a Quad 4 with 8GB of memory and my video card is ATI Radeon HD 3650 512MB.


----------



## tbolt

Another change to the playback advisor is in order


The Directv web site lists the following for playing HD Content 
using Directv2PC:
Video RAM 512 MB (minimum) graphics card memory, 1 GB or more is recommended 


While the playback advisor FAQ says:
Graphic Card Memory:
We recommend having at least 256 MB of video memory to ensure the smooth playback of DTCP-IP content.


For me, the 1GB Video Card did the trick.
With a 512MB Card - my HD Video recordings would Pixelate and sometimes freeze up all together. The pixelating would occur randomly while watching
although it would usually occur within 30 minutes or so into the program.

Thanks,


----------



## tbolt

I upgraded to the XFX ATI Radeon HD 4650 - 1GB of DDR2
$119 at Best Buy

That got rid of my pixelating problem.
See my previous post


----------



## veryoldschool

tbolt said:


> Another change to the playback advisor is in order
> 
> The Directv web site lists the following for playing HD Content
> using Directv2PC:
> Video RAM 512 MB (minimum) graphics card memory, 1 GB or more is recommended
> 
> While the playback advisor FAQ says:
> Graphic Card Memory:
> We recommend having at least 256 MB of video memory to ensure the smooth playback of DTCP-IP content.
> 
> Thanks,


The Advisor is more accurate.
I've tested both 128 & 512 Megs and only the 128 shows slight problems with large screen panning shots. No pixelation, but frame dropping.
My 512 doesn't have it at all.
"Also" the 128 is in a SLI system and when slaved doesn't have the problem either.
"Seems like" the 256 is the correct amount.


----------



## tbolt

VOS,

Have you've tested 128 and 512s extensively with HD Content
over long periods of time, say an hour or more?


----------



## veryoldschool

tbolt said:


> VOS,
> 
> Have you've tested 128 and 512s extensively with HD Content
> over long periods of time, say an hour or more?


 The 512 I've used for "hour" programs, but the 128 was only short tests [and found its weakness] for dual monitor support.
Are you on a wired network?


----------



## tbolt

Yes, I am on a wired network.

What model/make of router do you have?


----------



## veryoldschool

tbolt said:


> Yes, I am on a wired network.
> 
> What model/make of router do you have?


 :lol: a crappy old Netgear RP 614.
[I guess I should put in a disclaimer here].
I've been testing this app from the earliest days, and have a very hard time watching anything completely through more than once [I hate reruns], so to first watch a program on the DVR [to know the recording isn't the cause of any issues], then watch the same with this app, and also with another streaming feature [in and out of test], hasn't happened for a long time.
I have seen what you're describing with "the other feature". Random "glitches" with MPEG-4 HD. They show up every so often within a one hour program. 
Maybe I need to sit down here and "go through the drill" again to completely be certain, but I've gotten a bit lazy and if I want to watch something, my HDTV [and couch] is only a few feet away. :lol:


----------



## tbolt

You wrote:
I have seen what you're describing with "the other feature". Random "glitches" with MPEG-4 HD. They show up every so often within a one hour program. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Right. That is what I see also.

Not perfect but, quite watchable.


----------



## jbwitt

tbolt said:


> A driver for what?
> 
> All of the Intel motherboard drivers can be downloaded from the Intel Web Site.


Directv2pc gives me the screen capture for protected content error. I've tried all the drivers that are available on intel's website. I wanted to know if anybody has the g45 (x4500hd graphics) working with directv2pc.


----------



## Scrubbs

Can't believe I've missed this! However, when I try to get the app at 

directv.com/directv2pc

absolutely nothing happens. I've tried 3 different browsers and still no change. Anyone have any ideas?

I have the app but not a Serial Number. I think I need to click through on Directv to get a number?


----------



## ejjames

Click the "download app v5514" on the 1st post.


----------



## veryoldschool

ejjames said:


> Click the "download app v5514" on the 1st post.


 But you still need to get a serial number off the DirecTV link.

DirecTV was doing an upgrade just a few mins back, so you might try it now [or later].


----------



## koturbo

CalypsoCowboy said:


> Is D* still giving out keys. I've tried three times to get a validation key and no dice. I did look in my junk folders and I've waited for numerous days and nada.


I am a new user having the same issue - given 4 different email addresses and tried on 2 different days. I am not getting an email to any of them, and nothing in the spam traps. Being new, I don't have old keys to try. What next?


----------



## tbolt

Did you try to download the Playback Advisor and 
the Directv2PC application?

That has worked for me everytime.


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

I've downloaded the playback advisor and that ran fine. I didn't download the application, but instead downloaded the latest version from the top of this thread and when I install it asks for the key.


----------



## veryoldschool

CalypsoCowboy said:


> I've downloaded the playback advisor and that ran fine. *I didn't download the application*, but instead downloaded the latest version from the top of this thread and when I install it asks for the key.


 Well there you go.
You must download the app from the DirecTV site [completely] before you'll get the email.
Right after I've finished the download, the email has come.


----------



## koturbo

veryoldschool said:


> Well there you go.
> You must download the app from the DirecTV site [completely] before you'll get the email.
> Right after I've finished the download, the email has come.


To push on this a bit more, I did download advisor then the app from Directv site, entered the email address in the window that came up, and still get no email with s/w key. Tried this 4 different time with 4 different emails, so it should not be a limit issue. Any ideas on that? Thanks!!!


----------



## TheRatPatrol

koturbo said:


> To push on this a bit more, I did download advisor then the app from Directv site, entered the email address in the window that came up, and still get no email with s/w key. Tried this 4 different time with 4 different emails, so it should not be a limit issue. Any ideas on that? Thanks!!!


I still don't understand why we need keys. The DVR can see my computer for music and photo sharing, but it needs a key to see the DVR in order to watch content to the computer?


----------



## veryoldschool

TheRatPatrol said:


> I still don't understand why we need keys. The DVR can see my computer for music and photo sharing, but it needs a key to see the DVR in order to watch content to the computer?


 Like most software, you need a serial number to install it [aka "key"].
While this is in beta, it's free, but at some point it may change to a fee based product.


----------



## veryoldschool

koturbo said:


> To push on this a bit more, I did download advisor then the app from Directv site, entered the email address in the window that came up, and still get no email with s/w key. Tried this 4 different time with 4 different emails, so it should not be a limit issue. Any ideas on that? Thanks!!!


 It sounds like you've done everything correctly.
There have been times before where the server was off line [or something] and keys were slow to come.
It wasn't that long ago [a couple of weeks] that I re-tried getting a key. I downloded the app and had used an email that had already been used twice. I got "sorry this email has been.. please use another" message, so it does seem to still be working "fairly" recently.
Another thing to think about is this server seems to be in Taiwan, so time of day may have some affect. :shrug:


----------



## CalypsoCowboy

Just curious why do I need to download the app from the DirecTV site? I got past the download spot to where I can enter in my email address. Does it know that the download completed or do I just need to get to where I put in my email?


----------



## veryoldschool

CalypsoCowboy said:


> Just curious why do I need to download the app from the DirecTV site? I got past the download spot to where I can enter in my email address. Does it know that the download completed or do I just need to get to where I put in my email?


 "For me" the email as come right "AFTER" the download completed.


----------



## syphix

This is the first version on my PC which has resulted in SEVERE stuttering when seeking in the video. Example: if I fast forward, rewind, skip forward, skip back, or select a time on the time bar, when the video resumes it stutters. Sound is fine, just the video stuttering. And it seems to play fine if I simply let it play with no interaction.

EDIT: Just updated the video drivers. Working GREAT now.

System info:


Code:


CPU : AMD Phenom(tm) 9150e Quad-Core Processor	Unknown  	More Info
__dwItemID=1001__ : szLibCPUName = AMD Phenom(tm) 9150e Quad-Core Processor	 	 
__dwItemID=1002__ : dwLibClockRate = 1796	 	 
__dwItemID=1003__ : dwLibFamily = 15, dwLibModel=2, dwLibStepping=3	 	 
__dwItemID=1004__ : dwLibNumPhysicalProc = 4, dwLibNumCorePerPackage=1, dwLibNumLogicalPerCore=1	 	 
__dwItemID=1005__ : dwLibCorePerPackage = 4, dwLibTotalLogicals=4	 	 
__dwItemID=1006__ : szWMIName=AMD Phenom(tm) 9150e Quad-Core Processor	 	 
__dwItemID=1007__ : szWMIManufacturer=AuthenticAMD	 	 
__dwItemID=1008__ : dwWMIMaxClockSpeed=1800	 	 
__dwItemID=1009__ : bBatteryExist=0	 	 
__dwItemID=1010__ : szGuess=	 	 
GPU (Hardware acceleration) : ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics 	Yes	 
System Memory : 3840 MB	Yes	 
Operating System : Windows Vista Service Pack 2	Yes	 
Graphics Card : ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics 	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1301__ : Adapter Compatibility: ATI Technologies Inc.	 	 
__dwItemID=1302__ : VideoProcessor: ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics (0x9610)	 	 
Screen Capture Protection : Yes	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI PCOM=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1304__ : ATI SORT=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1305__ : GPUDetectPass	Yes	 
Graphics card video memory : 256 MB	 	 
Graphics Card Driver : 8.531.0.0	Yes	 
__dwItemID=1501__ : 2D Driver=7.01.01.821	 	 
__dwItemID=1502__ : COPP=Yes	 	 
__dwItemID=1504__ : DEVICE=N/A	 	 
Video Connection Type : Digital(with HDCP)	Yes	 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Marvell Yukon 88E8071 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller	Yes	 
Network Adapter : ETHERNET: Hamachi Network Interface	Yes	 
Program version : 1.0.0.1525	 	 
System language : 0409 ENU English English	 	 
Time : Fri Aug 28 18:42:58 2009 	 	 
Computer : Desktop	 	 
System Name : ADMIN-PC


----------



## ticket

Activation code user limit reached?
why am I getting this message?


----------



## stlmike

CCarncross said:


> If it has anything at all to do with Directx rendering, that is completely normal. In the old days, directx would not even render anything but a black screen if you werent tryin go to view on the primary display.


Well then maybe I should feel lucky, since it will show black at first, but dragging to the main monotor then back to the secondary works just fine. Is that a DirectX9 limitation? Or has that not been fixed in 10 either? I'm running XP, so I'm stuck with 9 for now.


----------



## Cable_X

ticket said:


> Activation code user limit reached?
> why am I getting this message?


Getting this message as well.


----------



## Huskie_2009

Cable_X said:


> Getting this message as well.


Same for me.


----------



## veryoldschool

Activation limit is "normally" because the serial number can only be used on one PC, and has already been registered. If you change hardware [bad hard drive, motherboard] or change Windows [upgrade XP to Vista, etc.] then you'll need a new serial number.


----------



## jgmiller31

So quick question, I was on a very old version of the software and didn't have a problem playing HD content even though my nice expensive yet slightly older LCD monitor didn't support HDCP. I upgraded to the newest version and now the beta and of course I can't play back HD anymore. There is no logical reason to replace my monitor and I'm not going to analog so here's the question. Since the software now supports dual monitors and I was thinking of getting a second monitor anyway; what are the odds of me lucking out and if the second monitor supports HDCP Directv2PC will be happy with that?

I'm thinking not great but I thought I'd ask and give it a try.


----------



## veryoldschool

jgmiller31 said:


> So quick question, I was on a very old version of the software and didn't have a problem playing HD content even though my nice expensive yet slightly older LCD monitor didn't support HDCP. I upgraded to the newest version and now the beta and of course I can't play back HD anymore. There is no logical reason to replace my monitor and I'm not going to analog so here's the question. Since the software now supports dual monitors and I was thinking of getting a second monitor anyway; what are the odds of me lucking out and if the second monitor supports HDCP Directv2PC will be happy with that?
> 
> I'm thinking not great but I thought I'd ask and give it a try.


 
"I'd think" the non HDCP supported monitor would need to be connected via VGA. "but" you might try using it as your secondary and not move the app over to that window [or the other way around, move it to the HDCP compliant monitor before trying to play a recording].


----------



## ticket

veryoldschool said:


> Activation limit is "normally" because the serial number can only be used on one PC, and has already been registered. If you change hardware [bad hard drive, motherboard] or change Windows [upgrade XP to Vista, etc.] then you'll need a new serial number.


new notebook ... new activation key....Activation code user limit reached???


----------



## Huskie_2009

veryoldschool said:


> Activation limit is "normally" because the serial number can only be used on one PC, and has already been registered. If you change hardware [bad hard drive, motherboard] or change Windows [upgrade XP to Vista, etc.] then you'll need a new serial number.


I re-downloaded and used another email address just to get a new activation code.

It still gives me the same error using the new code.


> Activation Failed
> Cause: 'Activation key usage limit reach'.


Is this KEY coded to the download exe itself when going through the download process?
Cause that could be my problem. I installed the latest beta and got the key using their download process which gave me an older version which I did not use.

Trying to uninstall the rogram and redoing the download again.

UPDATE: Got it to activate by using the downloaded exe install with the emailed key sent to me after I downloaded it again.
Trying the upgrade now.


----------



## tbolt

To get a new Activation Key you must do ALL 3 of the following steps:

1, Download the Playback Advisor from the Directv web site
2. Enter your name and Email address on the Directv web site.
3. Download the current version of Directv2pc from the Directv web site.

After you do all 3 steps above they will email you a key.
(Which can than be used to activate the newer version on Page 1 of this thread)

Only 2 requests are permitted from any one email address - 
-- the 3rd request will get you the following response:
You have exceeded the maximum number of requests for a DIRECTV2PCTM application activation key using this email address; the maximum number is two.


----------



## Drew2k

Here's a question about activation keys: I will be *migrating from Vista to Win7* on two PCs, each of which has a currently active DIRECTV PC app.

What's my recourse when I try to install DIRECTV2PC on the "new" Win7 PCs? It's really the same two PCs, just two new operating systems, but I'm sure the DIRECTV2PC will say "activation code limit reached".

I'm sure a lot of others may face this issue this fall as well...


----------



## veryoldschool

Drew2k said:


> Here's a question about activation keys: I will be *migrating from Vista to Win7* on two PCs, each of which has a currently active DIRECTV PC app.
> 
> What's my recourse when I try to install DIRECTV2PC on the "new" Win7 PCs? It's really the same two PCs, just two new operating systems, but I'm sure the DIRECTV2PC will say "activation code limit reached".
> 
> I'm sure a lot of others may face this issue this fall as well...


Funny you should ask. :lol:

I just went from Vista to Win7. I had the latest DirecTV2PC installed and activated on Vista. I did the Win7 "upgrade" of Vista.
I just started the app and it asked to be activated [again]. My fingers were crossed and it came back "OK". [hopefully this S/N is now coded for this PC with Win7]. Just to prove it worked, I played an HD recording for a couple of min.


----------



## tbolt

A clean install would require a new license.

I re-installed XP this week (clean install after a format) 
and that's what I encountered

EDIT: After thinking about this some more ... I have 2 copies of Windows XP 
and may have installed a different one from what was previously installed
on the system.


----------



## jgmiller31

veryoldschool said:


> "I'd think" the non HDCP supported monitor would need to be connected via VGA. "but" you might try using it as your secondary and not move the app over to that window [or the other way around, move it to the HDCP compliant monitor before trying to play a recording].


Well it actually works, it doesn't "want" to work but if you play with it then it actually does. When you drag the window over to the HDCP compliant display and play an HD recording the window just turns black but it doesn't actually fail with any kind of error. As as you get the control bar back by mousing over it if you hit pause then play it suddenly starts playing. It does the same thing unprotected content as well . You just have to convince it that it should play.

Once it starts going it's really kind of nice.


----------



## Scrubbs

Scrubbs said:


> Can't believe I've missed this! However, when I try to get the app at
> 
> directv.com/directv2pc
> 
> absolutely nothing happens. I've tried 3 different browsers and still no change. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> I have the app but not a Serial Number. I think I need to click through on Directv to get a number?


Its something with my firewall. I downloaded from Directv on my netbook and submitted for a key.

FWIW, my primary email - with Time Warner didn't work...never got a key. Can't figure out why?? 
Used Gmail and got a key within minutes.

I can access my receiver but no playback as my video card is substandard.  Entire machine just locks when I try to playback. I've been contemplating some new equipment. I might just have to upgrade now.


----------



## R8ders2K

FWIW, just upgraded my Intel Core 2 Duo based 24" iMac to Mac OS X 10.6 (Snow Leopard). I'm running XP Pro SP3 under Boot Camp 3.0. 

DIRECTV2PC v5514 seems to run fine.


----------



## Doug Brott

This version has been superseded by v5628 .. please use the following thread for issues/discussion:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=163985


----------

